# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] ساكن في حي السيدة وحبيبي ساكن في الحسين "مسابقة رمضان 2010"

## قلب مصر

أبناء مصر الأعزاء

كل سنة وأنتم جميعا بكل خير

النهاردة

 بنستقبل أول ليلة من ليالي شهر رمضان الجميل

كله خير وكله بركة

وطبعا رمضان في مصر له طعم مختلف

 عن أي مكان في العالم



كل مكان في مصر 

كل حي وكل شارع ....

 كل حارة وكل زقاق ...

 ليهم طعم مصري أصيل

والنهاردة وفي مسابقتنا 

حنعمل زيارات عائلية 

لحبايبنا وقرايبنا وعائلاتنا الجميلة 

في شوارع مصر المحروسة

فاكرين طلب وأغنيته الرائعة 

ساكن في حي السيدة وحبيبي ساكن في الحسين




دا حيكون موضوع مسابقتنا 

حنروح م السيدة لسيدنا الحسين 

ونروح الحلمية ونشوف لياليها الجميلة

ونزور شبرا وولادها الجدعان

ونركب الحنطور وناخد لفة على كورنيش بولاق

ونلف أحياء المحروسة نتعرف على الحي وناسه الطيبين

ونعرف لمحة تاريخية عن أصل الحي وسبب تسميته

وطبعا بعد ما نلف وندور مع القمر المسحور

حطلب منكم تقولولي اسم الحي اللي كنا فيه ايه ؟


المسابقة حتبدأ إن شاء الله مع أول أيام شهر رمضان

بالنسبة لتفاصيل المسابقة والجوايز والشروط وكل الذي منه 

متقلقوش كله حيكون موجود في الموضوع هنا 

قبل أول حلقة إن شاء الله

اقولكم كل سنة وانتم طيبين 

رمضان كريم








شروط وجوائز المسابقة 

عدد حلقات المسابقة 25 حلقة إن شاء الله وستعرض الحلقات بشكل يومي 
بدءا من يوم 1 رمضان وحتي يوم الخامس والعشرين من شهر رمضان بإذن الله

نظام احتساب الدرجات

صاحب أول إجابة صحيحة سيحصل على 3 نقاط 
صاحب ثاني إجابة صحيحة سيحصل على 2 نقاط
صاحب ثالث إجابة صحيحة سيحصل على نقطة واحدة

يُمنع التعديل على المشاركة بعد اعتمادها ، وعلى من يرغب في تعديل الإجابة أن تكون في مشاركة مستقلة 

ستجمع النقاط الصحيحة و صاحب أعلى عدد من الإجابات الصحيحة سيفوز بالمركز الأول في المسابقة

موعد المسابقة إن شاء الله سيكون الساعة الثانية عشرة مساءا

ما لم يتم التنويه عن تغيير الموعد لأي أسباب طارئة


جوائز المسابقة 

الجائزة الأولى : 3 تقييمات  + كارت شحن بقيمة خمسون جنيه

الجائزة الثانية : 2 تقييم + كارت شحن بقيمة 25 جنيه

الجائزة الثالثة : 1 تقييم + كارت شحن بقيمة 10 جنيه

 :36 4 1: 

وكل عام والأمة الإسلامية بخير

----------


## اليمامة

*مسابقة جميلة أوى وحنونة أوى يا أم يوسف
مسابقة بجد بتشدنا للأرض
وخاصة فى الليالى الجميلة زى ليالى رمضان
جايز هاكون بليدة شوية فى المعلومات هنا
لكن هاتابع بكل شغف
علشان أحس جمال الأمكنة
والأحياء الأصيلة المصرية وخاصة فى رمضان
متابعة 

وتسلم ايدك*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

* ولوووووووووووووووو
مش هاعتق
وحبيبي جوجل راح فين

مسابقه بجد هاتبقي حلوه يا قلب مصر
 وإن ماعرفتش أدينى أجى أنق على اللى عارفين
وكل سنه وإنتوا طيبين
بجد مبسوطه جداااااااا برجوعك

*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*العزيزة قلب مصر

معاكي ان شاء الله

و لو اني في الذاكرة التصويرية حالى مش ولا بد

بس ان شاء الله احاول و يمكن اكسب


في انتظارك

*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*فى حاجة من اسكندرية 
انا موجود اهه 

شالله يا مرسى يابو العباس 

مدد ياسيدى القبارى 

الله يصونك يابلد ناس 

يا غاليه وترابك غالى

دى اسكندرية ام الخفه 

على البحر لبيض تفاحه 

هات الشبك حل الدفا

 ويالا بينا الملاحه 

ويالا بينا الملاحة 

كرموز والحضرة ودباله 

راغب وابو قير والسياله 

رجاله 

رجاله 

رجاله واجدع رجاله 

بلدى 

بلد الرجاله 

بلدى 

فى العين متشاله



*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الله يا ام يوسف 
ريحة شوارع مصر و حواريها طالعة من موضوعك 
معاكي بإذن الله زي السنة اللي فاتت "سلاطين وملوك مصر المحروسة" كانت ايام حلوة اوى 
و الاغنية انا بعشقها بفظاعة 
" عشان حبيب زي الغزال يوماتي اترك حينا "
و انا هترك حينا و اركب معاكي الحنطور واتفرج على شوارع مصر الحنينة 
بس ربنا يخليكي بلاش المسابقة تبقى الساعة 11 عشان ميحصلش اوفرلاب مع مسابقة استاذ معتز و السيرفر يتعبط زي السنة اللي فاتت  :36 1 27: 
_فاكرة  ::  _
كل سنة و انتوا طيبين  :f:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*كل واحد عنه قال ..
قال ايه ؟!!!
قال عاشق وقلبه مش هنا ..
يمكن هنا ..
أو هنا ..
يمكن فى كل الأمكنة ..
بيدوق خميرها وتِمْرها
ومشمشية قلبها
من مشربية فى الحسين بيقولها
ويمد في خيوطه لعندها ..
من فم الخليج بيشرب عِشْقَها
راسم عيونه فـ وشَّها
مين أدَّها
لافف قلبه على وسطها
مـ الخيَّامبَّة للحلمية
لقلعة الكبش
وتقوله تاني ..
وهوا يقولَّها ..*


*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## قلب مصر

> *مسابقة جميلة أوى وحنونة أوى يا أم يوسف
> مسابقة بجد بتشدنا للأرض
> وخاصة فى الليالى الجميلة زى ليالى رمضان
> جايز هاكون بليدة شوية فى المعلومات هنا
> لكن هاتابع بكل شغف
> علشان أحس جمال الأمكنة
> والأحياء الأصيلة المصرية وخاصة فى رمضان
> متابعة 
> 
> وتسلم ايدك*


أهلا بيكي يا يمامة
أنا سعيدة بإحساسك الجميل وبرأيك في المسابقة

وعلى فكرة المسابقة مش حتكون بعيدة في معلوماتها بالعكس حتكون قريبة من قلوبنا
لأنها حتكون من تراثنا اللي احنا عايشينه
وتاريخنا المحفور جوانا
مش عايزاكي تتابعي بس

عايزاكي تشاركي كمان ويمكن البلية تلعب معاكي وتكسبي  :36 1 23: 

كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا ندى
وسعيدة بإنضمامك لرحلتنا في شوارع المحروسة
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> * ولوووووووووووووووو
> مش هاعتق
> وحبيبي جوجل راح فين
> 
> مسابقه بجد هاتبقي حلوه يا قلب مصر
>  وإن ماعرفتش أدينى أجى أنق على اللى عارفين
> وكل سنه وإنتوا طيبين
> بجد مبسوطه جداااااااا برجوعك
> 
> *


يا أهلا بإيمان وبالناس الجامدة في المسابقات  :36 4 7: 

لالالالا إنسي عم جوجل دا خالص
اصل جوجل دا مش م السيدة ولا الحسين ولا يعرف غير حروف الكنافة والقمر الدين 
إنما تيجي تسأليه على الطعم يقولك ما عرفوش مشمتوش  :8 5 12: 
جوجل دا حاجة كدة إفتراضي × إفتراضي يعني مالوش في اللحمة الضاني
إنما انتي بقى حتعرفي تجاوبي احسن من عم جوجل لأنك وارثة تراثنا في جيناتك وف روحك
وحتلاقي نفسك عارفة المكان حتى ولو مكونتيش زورتيه قبل كدة
سعيدة قوي يا إيمان بوجودك معانا ويالا الحقي اركبي الحنطور قبل ما ينطلق  :36 1 35: 

كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا قمر

----------


## قلب مصر

> *العزيزة قلب مصر
> 
> معاكي ان شاء الله
> 
> و لو اني في الذاكرة التصويرية حالى مش ولا بد
> 
> بس ان شاء الله احاول و يمكن اكسب
> 
> 
> ...


أهلا بيكي يا إيمان
منورة شوارع مصر المحروسة  :36 2 53: 
وعلى فكرة احنا مش حنعرض صور بس حتكون صور وكلام عن المكان 
ودا إن شاء الله يسهل عليكي معرفة المكان
وتكوني معانا من الفايزين
كل سنة وانتي وأسرتك بكل خير  :36 3 1:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الإجابه
باب اللوق 

 ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

شوفوا الخبث باة


قال يعني الجو هاااااااااااادي


و اول ما قلب مصر تنزل بالسؤال


هتلاقوا ناس جاية من حيث لا تدري و لالالالالالالالالالا تعلم

----------


## حكيم عيووون

وله يارجب ..

خد بالك وركز معايا

اللى بيلفوا الصينية هنا كتير

أهم 
بص

ههههههههههههههههههه

بص بص

طابوووووووووووووور ورا الشاشات

ياساتر

----------


## nova_n

احنا موجودين اهو بس فين السؤال
لسه كتير

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الثانية

عندك حاسب أيوة يا أسطى

أيوة عند القهوة دي هيه

 بناسها وكراسيها وحيطانها

 والفرحة في عيون شبانها

ححكيلك ايه  عن لياليها الجميلة

 حلمك وحلمي اتجمعوا ف مكان

 مد الايدين وقرب دا المكان من زمان

 هو انت حتحكيلي على  ولادها الجدعان

 ما انا عارفة كفاية ان كان منهم

 شادية وفريد شوقي وذكي رستم كمان

 أيوة استنى ما انا جايالك في الكلام

صحصح يالا وركز معايا

عارف الخديوي اللي اتسمت بأسمه التاني  منطقة زيارتنا النهاردة

كلف علي باشا مبارك أنه يصصم له قصر كبير

قوم ايه ... على باشا مبارك صمم له سرايا كبيرة ولا في الخيال 

حاجة كدة ما تشوفهاش غير في الأحلام

وكان مكانها مكان قصر ابراهيم بك الكبير وابنه مرزوق المقتول في مذبحة القلعة اياها

كل دا وبتقولي هيا فين 

دا السيدة زينب من هنا والقلعة على بعد خطوتين 

والخليفة اهو هناك 

وسوق السلاح جنبنا  والسيوفية والصليبة 

والسيدة عائشة والسيدة نفيسة والغورية والمغربلين

في قلب كل دول حينا 

طب اقولك ايه 

اسمع الكلمتين دول يمكن تفتكرها

ولفين ياخدنا الأنين

لليالي ما الهاش عينين

ولفين ياخدنا الحنين

لواحة الحيرانين

واذا بعد كل دا ما عرفتش ايه هيا 

روح اتفرج على لياليها التلفزيونية

أو قول عليها باب اللوق  ::

----------


## nariman

حي الحلمية

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ahvu lpl` ugd

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

شارع محمد على

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

قصر عابدين

----------


## حكيم عيووون

الحلمية

----------


## مصراويةجدا

شارع محمذ علي

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الحلمية

----------


## nova_n

شارع محمد على

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

صح الحلميه
بتقول لياليها التليفزيونيه


حى الحلميه

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

الحلمية فعلا

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> ahvu lpl` ugd


إيه ده يامرسى ؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

باب اللوق

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

باب اللوق ده..اللي هتعملي فيه زفافك ان شاء الله  ::   ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> ahvu lpl` ugd


مش ممكن يا سارة مش ممكن 

حموت والله مش قادرة العيال اتلموا عليا من كتر الضحك وقاعدين يضحكوا 

وشكلهم بيقولوا ماما اتهبلت دلوقتي  ::   ::   ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> قصر عابدين


هوا فين أ/ معتز  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> مش ممكن يا سارة مش ممكن 
> 
> حموت والله مش قادرة العيال اتلموا عليا من كتر الضحك وقاعدين يضحكوا 
> 
> وشكلهم بيقولوا ماما اتهبلت دلوقتي


iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
يعني 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه

----------


## kethara

الحلمية

متاخرة بردة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
عندكم مهلبية بالليمون لانى مريضة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> باب اللوق ده..اللي هتعملي فيه زفافك ان شاء الله


خمسة هنا و هناك و اللي يعاذينا واك واك 
واواك واواك واك واواك واواك واك واواك واواك واواك واك واااااااااااااك  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يلا كله بيتك بيتك
خلاص شطبنا مسابقات النهارده

وحدووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه

----------


## لمسه

الحلمييييه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> الحلمييييه


متأخرة يا عينية  ::

----------


## لمسه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههه 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش ممكننننننننننننننننننننننن

----------


## لمسه

عارفه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بس مكنتش عارفه اكتب من كتر الضحك ورحت رجعت وجيت وبعيد عنك بلاووى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



الله يحرقك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هاتموتنينى انتى وايمان وايمان ولا ام يوسف دى طلعت فووووللللى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ياربىىىىىىىى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يابطنىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

مش قادره والله

----------


## قلب مصر

ايوة صح الإجابة الصح الحلمية

ماشي الحلمية يعني باب اللوق بلغة مصراوية 

اما نروح نشوف مين كسب معانا النهاردة  ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

واك واك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



انتي تكتبي هنا تقولي واك واك

و حكيم يروح المسابقات يقول مش عارفة مين


يا جماعة احنا في خطر كده!!!!!!!!!!


انا بقول محدش يدخل المسابقات اليومين الجايين


لحد ما تبقوا احسن ان شاء الله


و متخافوووووووووش

انا هنا بدالكوا   ::   ::  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

*يعني داتا بيز ايرور ما تطلعش الا ليا*
*حرام اللي بيحصل ده و الله*
*دي مؤامرة يا جماعة*
*مشترك فيها حكيم و ايمان الشامي و ايمان بس و لمسة و مصراوية و نرمين ده حتي فيه ناس جاية تشارك من المنتدي اللي جانبينا و الكل كليلة*
*هاعمل بيان عاجل و اجي*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

احنا هنفضل كده لآخر رمضان 
ده انا يجرالي حاجة و الله

----------


## nariman

> *يعني داتا بيز ايرور ما تطلعش الا ليا*
> *حرام اللي بيحصل ده و الله*
> *دي مؤامرة يا جماعة*
> *مشترك فيها حكيم و ايمان الشامي و ايمان بس و لمسة و مصراوية و نرمين ده حتي فيه ناس جاية تشارك من المنتدي اللي جانبينا و الكل كليلة*
> *هاعمل بيان عاجل و اجي*


*يا خبر .. البروف شخصياً يحصل معاه كده* 
*
ودي مين كليلة دي كمان يا أستاذ معتز ... تقرب لمحجوب

فينك يا مصراوية


*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

وربنا إنتوا عسل

----------


## قلب مصر

الفائزة الأولى معانا في حلقة النهاردة

ناريمان  :f: 

ألف ألف مبروك يا نيرمو

وتحصلي معانا على 3 درجات 

وبداية جميلة ليكي معانا ترجعي أمجاد السنة اللي فاتت 
 :36 3 11:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *يا خبر .. البروف شخصياً يحصل معاه كده* 
> *
> ودي مين كليلة دي كمان يا أستاذ معتز ... تقرب لمحجوب
> 
> فينك يا مصراوية
> 
> 
> *


انا اهو يا ناريمان 
و لسة بشوف مين كليلة دي طلعت بنت اخو محجوب  :: 

المحاجبة و صلوا يا نااااااااس  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

والفائز الثاني معانا النهاردة


حكيم عيون  :f: 

ألف ألف مبروك يا حكيم

ومبروك عليك الفوز بالمركز الثاني

وتحصل على نقطتين 

والله والمهلبية حتشتغل من تاني 

بس يارب ما تعجل معاك عكوسات زي النهاردة 

ونلاقيك بتجاوب الحل في موضوع تاني  :: 

 :36 3 11:

----------


## nariman

> انا اهو يا ناريمان 
> و لسة بشوف مين كليلة دي طلعت بنت اخو محجوب 
> 
> المحاجبة و صلوا يا نااااااااس


*مش ممكن يا سارة ..انتي مصيبة

المحاجبة قال 
*

----------


## قلب مصر

وسلااااااااااااااااااااااااام كبير قوي قوي قوي 

من عند باب اللوق لحد محل بن الحاج عبد المعبود اللي في باب اللوق برضه  :: 

تفوز معانا بالمركز الثالث 

زينة بنات باب اللوق

المصراوية جدا جدا جدا


ألف ألف مبروك يا أخت مصراوية جدا

تحصلي على نقطة واحدة وكيس بن وطقم كاسات شربات لزوم الفرح

والعريس المنجهة اللي جايلك من القاعة اللي في نواحينا


ألف ألف مبروك يا سارة والله فرحتلك

الحمد لله العقدة اتفكت وكسبتي نقطة

 :36 3 11:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*يارجب ..

إيه اللى بيحصل ده يا ابني ؟ ..

مفيش يااستاذ ..

وله .. هوا انت حطيت البودر على المهلبية ؟

أيوه ياأستاذ ..

يخربيتك ..

دي " بودرة العفريت "*

*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## قلب مصر

> شارع محمد على





> قصر عابدين





> شارع محمذ علي





> شارع محمد على


ياختي كميلة  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ياختي كميلة


 :: 
ماتكسفينهاش بقا يا أم يوسف  ::$:

----------


## قلب مصر

> الحلمية
> 
> متاخرة بردة 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عندكم مهلبية بالليمون لانى مريضة



الف سلامة عليكي يا قيثارة  :36 3 11: 

بس النهاردة بالذات ابعدي عن المهلبية مضروبة

وبتعمل تهيؤات  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> يلا كله بيتك بيتك
> خلاص شطبنا مسابقات النهارده
> 
> وحدووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه


حاضن يا معنمي  ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

بصي يا قلب مصر



انتي لازم و حتما تراعي المقيمين برة القاهرة


ده لازم

يعني معروف جداااااااااااااا


جدااااااااااااااا يعني

اننا هنا في بورسعيد..بنسمي الحلمية  ب قصر عابدين


انا استغربت بصراحة انك اعتبرتيها غلط!!!!!!!!!!



ثم في حاجة تانية



ناريمان ايه اللي جابها دلوقتي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :: 


مش لها موضوع في فاعة تحت دائرة الضوء


انتي متعرفيش يا ناريمان ان طالما لك موضوع حواري نزل

متشتركيش في اي رد مدة اربعين يوم على الاقل؟؟؟؟؟


مقرتيش ده في قوانين المنتدى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ايه الناس الغريبة دي!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## قلب مصر

> الحلمييييه


لمسة انتي كنتي فين

دي الحلمية جت وخلصت من زمان
وزهرة بنت الحاج سليمان غانم اتجوزت علي بن سليم البدري واتطلقوا  :: 

صباااااااااح الخير

ابقي تعالي بدري شوية  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> *يعني داتا بيز ايرور ما تطلعش الا ليا*
> *حرام اللي بيحصل ده و الله*
> *دي مؤامرة يا جماعة*
> *مشترك فيها حكيم و ايمان الشامي و ايمان بس و لمسة و مصراوية و نرمين ده حتي فيه ناس جاية تشارك من المنتدي اللي جانبينا و الكل كليلة*
> *هاعمل بيان عاجل و اجي*


لا يا أستاذ معتز دا النهاردة اسخم من امبارح
على الأقل امبارح كان السيرفر واقع

النهاردة مسابقة حضرتك اتسيطت ونزلت في موضوع عبر عن حالتك  :: 
ولا مصراوية وهيا كاتبة الحل ahvu lpl] ugd  :: 

لا دا النهاردة فل الفل  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> وربنا إنتوا عسل


الصورة دي للذكرى يا إيمان

جميلة قوي  :: 

بتبين قد ايه في مساحة تقبل جميع الآراء في المسابقة

مصر لسه بخير يا ولاد  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> بصي يا قلب مصر
> 
> 
> 
> انتي لازم و حتما تراعي المقيمين برة القاهرة
> 
> 
> ده لازم
> 
> ...


لالالالالالالا  ::nooo:: 

دا انا مراعية فرق التوقيت ع الآخر يا إيمان

حتى اسألي سارة

مدياها كارت بلانش تجاوب الخمسة وعشرين حلقة باب اللوق

وححسبهم لها صح  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> وسلااااااااااااااااااااااااام كبير قوي قوي قوي 
> 
> من عند باب اللوق لحد محل بن الحاج عبد المعبود اللي في باب اللوق برضه 
> 
> تفوز معانا بالمركز الثالث 
> 
> زينة بنات باب اللوق
> 
> المصراوية جدا جدا جدا
> ...


ويك ويك وييييييييييييييييييييييك 

نقطة مش مشكلة اهم حاجة خلصت من لعنة الزيرو  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> بصي يا قلب مصر
> 
> 
> 
> انتي لازم و حتما تراعي المقيمين برة القاهرة
> 
> 
> ده لازم
> 
> ...


 يا ايمان قولي الحق مش انتي جاوبتي اجابتك نسبة للخيديوي عابدين ربنا يديله طولة العمر ؟  ::

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

> لالالالالالالا 
> 
> دا انا مراعية فرق التوقيت ع الآخر يا إيمان
> 
> حتى اسألي سارة
> 
> مدياها كارت بلانش تجاوب الخمسة وعشرين حلقة باب اللوق
> 
> وححسبهم لها صح



 ::   ::   ::   :: 
يا نهار ابيض


أولادي يا قلب يا قلب مصر خلالالالالالاص

بصموا ان امهم جالها لطف من الضحك


بجد..انهارده يوم مش عادي


و موضوع باب اللوق ده..وقعني من الضحك

مصراوية دي يا جماعة المفروض يتعمل للاكونت بتاعها بلوك بكرة من 11 لواحدة

اتصرفوا  ::

----------


## اليمامة

ايه دااااااااا يا أم يوسف اللى بيحصل هنا دا
بصراحة بصراحة انا بادخل أضحك
وياريته ضحك عادى
دا أناباجرى وراكوا وانا باضحك زى العبيطة
كريزة ضحك
موش عارفة اشترك منها
لو قلبى جراله حاجة هاتكونوا انتوا السبب
ومصراوية بالخصوص وإجابتها الأخيرة nb,k.jihk
موش كانت كدا برضو
يلا موش هاتفرق..
ههههههههههههه
صباح ريحة تراب مصر اللى فى الحسين..

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*كل عام وأنتم طيبين يا ناس يا طيبين

وجدت موضوعكم وأنا أتصفح عفوياً...

ويعلم الله إني قرأت كل حرف فيه... ربما أكثر من مرة...

والله أخشى عليكم من العين والحسد... ربنا يحميكم أخوة وأخوات...

متابعكم بتركيز ان شاء الله.

بارك الله لكم جميعاً، ورضي عنكم وأرضاكم.*

----------


## nova_n

> ياختي كميلة


 
أختى قلب مصر

طيب الحليمة دى مش على خط المترو بتاعنا
هههههههههههههههههه
معلشى المرة الجاية نتوفق

شكرا

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

وسعو شويه بقي 
 :36 2 21: 

لاني مكنتش عارف الميعاد 
 :36 13 7: 

والسيرفر الله يكرمه مادنيش خبر انه اتعافي واخد الدوا

وبعدين ياقلب مصر 

لازم تراعي الساكنين خارج اسوار المحروسه 



 :36 11 23:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> وسعو شويه بقي 
> 
> 
> لاني مكنتش عارف الميعاد 
> 
> 
> والسيرفر الله يكرمه مادنيش خبر انه اتعافي واخد الدوا
> 
> وبعدين ياقلب مصر 
> ...


لا بقى حرااااااااااام هو الموضوع مش ناقص منافسين تاني 
بقولك ايه يا محمد 
تاخد كام و تمشي من هنا ؟  ::

----------


## nariman

> ثم في حاجة تانية
> 
> 
> 
> ناريمان ايه اللي جابها دلوقتي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> 
> مش لها موضوع في فاعة تحت دائرة الضوء
> 
> ...


 :: 

*اسكتي بقى ماتفكرنيش ده الضوء دخل في عيني وبهدلني*

*وبعدين مش كفاية اتنازلت عن العريس ذو الوظيفة المرموقة لمصراوية
رحت الحلمية أشم هوا بعد الريحة اللي هفت علينا فيها ايه دي

يا ساااااتر


*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> لا بقى حرااااااااااام هو الموضوع مش ناقص منافسين تاني 
> بقولك ايه يا محمد 
>  تاخد كام و تمشي من هنا ؟


اخد كام  

 :18 1 35:     :18 1 35: 


((ضحكات متـقطعه شريره )) 

 :36 22 3:  :36 22 3: 

يظهر ان حد ضحك عليكي وقالك اني من الجماعه دول  



النمره غلط ياساره  


 :36 7 2: 


















حوليلي 10 جنيه وانا اشيل سلك النت من البيت خالص 

 :36 2 26:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة nariman
					

يا خبر .. البروف شخصياً يحصل معاه كده 


*


> *
> ودي مين كليلة دي كمان يا أستاذ معتز ... تقرب لمحجوب 
> فينك يا مصراوية 
> *


*كليلة و دمنة يا نرمين*
*و ربنا يبعد عنا مصراوية و اخوتها*
*عايزين نشيل الدقهلية من خريطة مصر*
*عموما النور هيقطع النهاردة في بورسعيد و الدقهلية و ابو ظبي و في بيت حكيم عيون هو البيان جالي كده بيت حكيم عيون*
*و هاشارك تلت مشاركات و هاخد ست نقط النهادة*
*ده طبعا باذن الله*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> عايزين نشيل الدقهلية من خريطة مصر


ده كلام ياستاذ معنز 

معقوله كروت الشحن هتعمل فينا كده

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ده كلام ياستاذ معنز 
> 
> معقوله كروت الشحن هتعمل فينا كده


*احنا هنشيلها عشر دقائق بس يا محمد*
*من الساعة 12.25 حتي 12.35*
*و بعدين ما تنساش ان اخوالي من الدقهلية*
*الموضوع مش كروت الشحن*
*الموضوع انه تار بايت من السنة اللي فاتت*
*ربنا يبعدك عن مهلبية حكيم عيون*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *كليلة و دمنة يا نرمين*
> *و ربنا يبعد عنا مصراوية و اخوتها*
> *عايزين نشيل الدقهلية من خريطة مصر*
> *عموما النور هيقطع النهاردة في بورسعيد و الدقهلية و ابو ظبي و في بيت حكيم عيون هو البيان جالي كده بيت حكيم عيون*
> *و هاشارك تلت مشاركات و هاخد ست نقط النهادة*
> *ده طبعا باذن الله*


 :: 
ونهون عليك يا أ/معتز
عموما أنا موافقه
وجدااااااااا كمان





مش أنا طلعت من كوالامبور  ::$:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ونهون عليك يا أ/معتز
> عموما أنا موافقه
> وجدااااااااا كمان
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مش أنا طلعت من كوالامبور


*لا طبعا يا ايمان ما تهونوش*
*و بعدين كفاية محمد حسين زعل مني عشان الكلمة دي و*
*و افتكر اننا بنتكلم بجد*
*كل سنة و انتم طيبين*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*احنا النور عندنا مش بيتقطع 

والمصيفيين مشيوا 

واللى عاوز نور ممكن نعمل له وصله لحد عنده 

مستعدين لتوصيل طلبات  لبورسعيد و الدقهلية و ابو ظبي و  بيت حكيم عيون

ومجاااااااااااااااااانا 

بس الاكرامية بتاعة العمال عليكم 

وحنشحن  يا معتز 

مساءكم مهلبيه ورد

*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> و بعدين كفاية محمد حسين زعل مني عشان الكلمة دي و
> و افتكر اننا بنتكلم بجد
> كل سنة و انتم طيبين


 :36 19 2: 

لالالالالالا 


مين طلع الاشاعه دي 
 :36 2 15: 



اوعي حد يصدق ياجماعه 

الحيله دي طبعا معروفه عند المغسكر الاخر عشان يبوظ اعصاب المعسكر الاقوي 

منخافش ياستاذ معتز 

 :18 1 35: 

احنا جامدين اوي ومبنخافش من حرب التصريحات ... 

 :15 4 128:

----------


## e_elassas

:36 19 2:  :36 19 2:  :36 19 2: 

كده يفوتنى شفت حبيبى وفرحت معـــــــــــاه

قصدى النـــــــــــــاس المغرمين مايعملوش كده

يووووووه قصدى ساكن فى حى السيده وحبيبى ساكن فى الحسين

يرحم ايــــــــــــامك ياطووووووووولب :36 2 53:  :36 2 53: 

الله عليكى استاذتنا قلب مصر وعلى مسابقاااتك

زعلانه بجد فاتنى حلقتين  :Frown: 

كان زمانى غلطانه مرتين وفى انتظار التالته :: 

واااااااااااااااادى قاعده من دلوقتتتتتى  :36 13 14:

----------


## اليمامة

> لالالالالالا 
> 
> 
> مين طلع الاشاعه دي 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اوعي حد يصدق ياجماعه 
> ...


أيوة كدا يا محمد
وريهم ولاد المنصورة ممكن يعملوا ايه
وانا هنا وراك انت وايمان متخافش فى الإحتياطى
وبعدين يا أستاذ معتز أنا موش عايزة ادخل رحمة بالناس
علشان لو دخلت هاقفل الليلة
هههههههههههه
ربنا يستر...

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*وله يارجب ..

أيوه ياأستاذ

جاهز ؟..

لالالالالالالالالا

سيب اليمامة دلوقتى

إنزل الأول بالتتر ..

عاوز المهلبية تتوزع م السيدة للعباسية*







*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *وله يارجب ..
> 
> أيوه ياأستاذ
> 
> جاهز ؟..
> 
> لالالالالالالالالا
> 
> سيب اليمامة دلوقتى
> ...


*الهرم مالوش نصيب حكيم*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

المسابقه الساعه كام ياجماعه هنا 

المواعيد باظت مني

----------


## اليمامة

> *وله يارجب ..
> 
> أيوه ياأستاذ
> 
> جاهز ؟..
> 
> لالالالالالالالالا
> 
> سيب اليمامة دلوقتى
> ...


آه والنبى يا حكيم
خلى رجب يسيبنى براحتى خالص
أنا أصلا فى المهلبية علطول
هههههههههه

----------


## اليمامة

> *الهرم مالوش نصيب حكيم*


 امممممممممم
الهرم
الهرم
الهرم
أنا برضو مليش نصيب يا استاذ معتز
واللا الهرم؟
ههههههههه
طيب كنت ناوية ألعب..
موش لاعبة معاكوا...
علشان بس ماتخسروش..

----------


## ابن طيبة

> المسابقه الساعه كام ياجماعه هنا 
> 
> المواعيد باظت مني


*الساعة 12.3 يا محمد*
*تقريبا النور هيكون قاطع عندك*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> امممممممممم
> الهرم
> الهرم
> الهرم
> أنا برضو مليش نصيب يا استاذ معتز
> واللا الهرم؟
> ههههههههه
> طيب كنت ناوية ألعب..
> موش لاعبة معاكوا...
> علشان بس ماتخسروش..


*ليه بس يا ندي*
*ده انت تنوري المسابقة*
*بس مدام مصممة خدي في ايدك لمسة و سارة و ايمان و ايمان و نرمين و حكيم*
*و انا هاقعد شوية*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> الساعة 12.3 يا محمد
> تقريبا النور هيكون قاطع عندك



ههههههه

ماتقلقش ياستاذ معتز 





























 :7 17 5: 









هادخل من الموبايل 

ولسه شاحنه من ساعه


 :36 1 21:  :36 1 21:

----------


## اليمامة

> *ليه بس يا ندي*
> *ده انت تنوري المسابقة*
> *بس مدام مصممة خدي في ايدك لمسة و سارة و ايمان و ايمان و نرمين و حكيم*
> *و انا هاقعد شوية*


ههههههههه
مصمصمة جدا يا استاذ معتز
بس اخدهم فين بس يا استاذ معتز
هو انا اللى باخد
هههههههههه
متابعة بس متخافش
انا مقدرش اجرى الجرى دا كله
وبعدين خايفة من رجب ومهلبيته..
انا فى الصفوف الخلفية
متخافوش
محدش يقلق منى...

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> أيوة كدا يا محمد
> وريهم ولاد المنصورة ممكن يعملوا ايه
> وانا هنا وراك انت وايمان متخافش فى الإحتياطى
> وبعدين يا أستاذ معتز أنا موش عايزة ادخل رحمة بالناس
> علشان لو دخلت هاقفل الليلة
> هههههههههههه
> ربنا يستر...



ايوه ياندي 
ماهو ده العشم برضه 
هههههههههه




احنا مش عايزينك ورانا 







 :36 21 1:  :36 21 1: 








احنا عايزينك قبلنا 


 :36 21 1: 

واحنا اللي وراكي

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*بيان هام

صادر عن ..

" القاعدة الجماهيرية الشعبية المهلبية "

تم العثور على ندى خلف باب المسابقة مباشرةً

واما مسكها رجب قالت إنها ..

بتلمَّع الحلقة

وكان معاها شنطة فيها

قاسم ومرسي ولمسة وإيمان وناريمان وووووووو

وبطة

ووزة*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

انا جيييييييييييييت



نورت القاعة




ها؟؟؟؟؟؟ظظانا جاية و كلي حماس


فين المسابقة؟؟

----------


## قلب مصر

يا ولاد يا ولاد تعالو تعالو

لعلمك بقى يا أستاذ معتز أنت لو كنت قولتلي النهاردة الإجابة باب اللوق كنت ححسبهالك صح

مش النهاردة عيد ميلادك  :: 

ويوم عيد ميلادك لازم نفسحوك فسحة جميلة والمكان اللي تقول عليه 

يبقى هو الصح

شوفت بقى

كل سنة وأنت طيب ويارب عقبال سنين كتيرة مديدة كلها سعادة وحب وخير أنت وأسرتك الجميلة

وكل أبناء مصر وزباين القهوة وركاب الحنطور من السيدة لحد الحسين
بيقولولك كل سنة وحضرتك طيب

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> كوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووسه


*كمان طبق

ونصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص

وتكون محشية مهلبية*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أستاذ معتززززززز

كل سنه وحضرتك طيب

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> عاوز طبق
> 
> ونصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص





> *كمان طبق
> 
> ونصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص
> 
> وتكون محشية مهلبية*





اعملها زى ما تحب  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*إبن طيبة

كل سنة وانت طيب

وطبق كوووووووووووووووسة من بتاعة إيمان

ومحشية مهلبية كمان

دايما فى خير والكل بخير*

----------


## قلب مصر

> كوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووسه


ما بلاش الكوسة والكوساااااااات علشان كل ما بعملها بتحصلي عكوسااااااااااات  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> اعملها زى ما تحب


وله يارجب ..

حلوة الكوووووووووووووووووووسة ياوله

أوى ياأستاذ

طب اوعى تحوشنى يا وله

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يعني ايه الحسين صح والصاغة صح و كله صح 
ليه  هي الحلقة كانت عن مترو الانفاق ولا ايه 
يعني انا كده هاخد 3 نقط بسسسسسس
وهابقى 39 ؟!!!!!!
ايع 39 ده يا ام يوسف ده رقم بالله عليكي ؟؟
انا عملت حسابي على اربعين خلاص 
عشرين ليه و عشرين ليه برضو 
طب ما هو ليه لو عرف اني هاخد عشرين و هوا 19 
تطير فيها رقاب 
وانتي ست العارفات 
انا مبحبش العنف خالص يعني 
فعشان خاطري 
عشان خاطري 





























انقلي خان الخليلي من الحسين ووديه باب اللوق  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> يعني ايه الحسين صح والصاغة صح و كله صح 
> ليه  هي الحلقة كانت عن مترو الانفاق ولا ايه 
> يعني انا كده هاخد 3 نقط بسسسسسس
> وهابقى 39 ؟!!!!!!
> ايع 39 ده يا ام يوسف ده رقم بالله عليكي ؟؟
> انا عملت حسابي على اربعين خلاص 
> عشرين ليه و عشرين ليه برضو 
> طب ما هو ليه لو عرف اني هاخد عشرين و هوا 19 
> تطير فيها رقاب 
> ...


*
اسمحيلى أنا عندى فكرة

خدى حضرتك العشرين

وادى ليه 19 ومعاهم طبق كووووووووووسة محشية مهلبية

كده يبقى ليه معاه 20 هوا كمان

وأى حد يسألك ليه ؟

قوليله ليه
*

----------


## قلب مصر

الله هو مفيش حاجة ليه أنا كمان

دا ليه دا طماع قوي  :36 8 9: 

بقولك ايه انا  حديلك كوبي من السبيكة وانتي وزعيها على ليه وليه وسائر أنحاء دولة المهلبية

صحيح بقى تعالي

بقولك ايه يا سارة انتي شوفتي نشرة 9 ولا فاتتك وانتي بتاكلي الياكشي 

خير اللهم أجعله خير

رئاسة الجمهورية أصدرت قرار بتعميم عموم بر مصر كله حيبقى اسمه بر عموم باب اللوق

ودولتنا حيبقى اسمها  جمهورية باب اللوق البنية

وسلامنا حيكون سلام

سلم سلاحك بالذوق

بدل ما تسلمه بالعافية في باب اللوق

وفيه منشور رسمي بيتوزع دلوقتي على كل الجرايد الرسمية والمنسية

أن أي حد حيظبطوه ماشي في بر عموم باب اللوق 

ومش لازق ختم باب اللوق على قفاه علشان تتعرف منه جنسيته 

حيكون مصيره كده

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *
> اسمحيلى أنا عندى فكرة
> 
> خدى حضرتك العشرين
> 
> وادى ليه 19 ومعاهم طبق كووووووووووسة محشية مهلبية
> 
> كده يبقى ليه معاه 20 هوا كمان
> 
> ...


أن اكسيبتابل اوفر  :: 
و ده لأن ليه ممنوع من المهلبية لأنه لو اكلها بتحول لكائن مرعب ممكن يخليني اشوف كوابيس اللي باقي من عمري 

ممكن حضرتك تشوف اقتراح تاني يكون خالي من المهلبية

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> أن اكسيبتابل اوفر 
> و ده لأن ليه ممنوع من المهلبية لأنه لو اكلها بتحول لكائن مرعب ممكن يخليني اشوف كوابيس اللي باقي من عمري 
> 
> ممكن حضرتك تشوف اقتراح تاني يكون خالي من المهلبية


*حضرتك الموضوع سهل جدا

أنا عندى فكرة

حضرتك ممكن تِخْلى الكووووووووووووسة

من المهلبية

وتعمليها بوفففففففففففففففف

تيك

تاك


*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *حضرتك الموضوع سهل جدا
> 
> أنا عندى فكرة
> 
> حضرتك ممكن تِخْلى الكووووووووووووسة
> 
> من المهلبية
> 
> وتعمليها بوفففففففففففففففف
> ...


و انا مالي حضرتك
القرار في الأول و في الآخر يرجع لــ ليه

----------


## ابن طيبة

> يا ولاد يا ولاد تعالو تعالو
> 
> لعلمك بقى يا أستاذ معتز أنت لو كنت قولتلي النهاردة الإجابة باب اللوق كنت ححسبهالك صح 
> مش النهاردة عيد ميلادك  
> ويوم عيد ميلادك لازم نفسحوك فسحة جميلة والمكان اللي تقول عليه  
> يبقى هو الصح 
> شوفت بقى 
> كل سنة وأنت طيب ويارب عقبال سنين كتيرة مديدة كلها سعادة وحب وخير أنت وأسرتك الجميلة 
> وكل أبناء مصر وزباين القهوة وركاب الحنطور من السيدة لحد الحسين
> ...


*و انت طيبة و بالف خير و سعادة اختنا ام يوسف*
*ربنا يبارك لك يا رب*
*معلش ما تابعتش المشاركات امبارح*
*لان دخلت انام علطول بعد ما اكلت سلطانية مهلبية من بتوع حكيم*
*و الواحد يقضي عيد ميلاده في الحسين متعة ما بعدها متعة*
*الف الف شكر*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أستاذ معتززززززز
> 
> كل سنه وحضرتك طيب


*و انت طيبة يا ايمان و بخير و سعادة*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *إبن طيبة
> 
> كل سنة وانت طيب
> 
> وطبق كوووووووووووووووسة من بتاعة إيمان
> 
> ومحشية مهلبية كمان
> 
> دايما فى خير والكل بخير*


*و انت بالف خير و سعادة حكيم*
*ربنا يباركلك*
*و كفاية اللي عملته فيا اللمهلبية بتاعة امبارح*
**

----------


## الشحرورة

> الله هو مفيش حاجة ليه أنا كمان
> 
> دا ليه دا طماع قوي 
> 
> بقولك ايه انا  حديلك كوبي من السبيكة وانتي وزعيها على ليه وليه وسائر أنحاء دولة المهلبية
> 
> صحيح بقى تعالي
> 
> بقولك ايه يا سارة انتي شوفتي نشرة 9 ولا فاتتك وانتي بتاكلي الياكشي 
> ...


*
الجميلة قلب مصر

ايه الحلاوة دى انتى بقى بتنافسينى بالعروسة والا ايه
طيب دى كانت مفاجأة الفوازير كانت هدية للاستاذ ليدر والريس اسكندرانى 
كدة تحرقيها
حررررررررررررررام عليكى طيب خبيها ليجورا ميكملوش الفزورة
ههههههههههههههههههه
كل سنة وانتم كلكم طيبين
وياسيدى يا سيدى على الفوازير
ممكن اجاوب
طبعا باب اللوق صح والا فيها بردة كوسة وكمان مهروسة

دمتم بخير يارب
ونى يا شحرورة من الفزورة دى ون

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
يا لييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه 

موهى بينادى عليكى  ::

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*لااااااااااء... دي مقصودة بقى...

طب انا عيد ميلادي عدّى والمنتدى كان غايب...

عايز تعويض مدني، وجنائي، وإقامة مجانية في فندق 92 ستار.

ولعلمكم... عيد ميلادي الهجري يوم عاشوراء...

سامعين يا آل البالوظة والمهلبية؟ إحنا معانا ورق رسمي من الحكومة.*

----------


## قلب مصر

> *يا نهار ابيض*
> *فيه ايه يا جماعة*
> 
> *انا مستعد ادفع من جنيه لجنيه و نص*
> *لاي حد يخلصنا من حكيم و سارة*
> *من غير ما يجيب اسمي في التحقيقات*


بس بقى يا أستاذ معتز أنت لازم ترفع السعر شوية
العصابات دلوقتي بقت بتطلب بالعملة المعدنية
فمستعدة أتضامن معاك  في سبيل تحرير الفوز من بين ايدين العصابات المفترية
وحدفع دول فدية لأي عصابة علشان تخطف الياكشاوية ومترضاش ترجعهم مهما عدى عليهم الزماااااااااااااااااااااااان
دول بحالهم


وكمان دول فوق البيعة



وده كمان علشان العصابة غالية عليا قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووي

----------


## ابن طيبة

> بس بقى يا أستاذ معتز أنت لازم ترفع السعر شوية
> العصابات دلوقتي بقت بتطلب بالعملة المعدنية
> فمستعدة أتضامن معاك في سبيل تحرير الفوز من بين ايدين العصابات المفترية
> وحدفع دول فدية لأي عصابة علشان تخطف الياكشاوية ومترضاش ترجعهم مهما عدى عليهم الزماااااااااااااااااااااااان
> دول بحالهم
> 
> 
> وكمان دول فوق البيعة
> 
> ...


*ربنا يبارك لك اختنا ام يوسف*
*الفلوس بقت بالكوم اهه*
*عايزين اللي ينفذ بقي*

----------


## hanoaa

أستاذ معتز
كل سنة و حضرتك طيب

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أستاذ معتز
> كل سنة و حضرتك طيب


*كل سنة و انت طيبة با هنوءة*
*ما تعرفيش تاخدي سارة و ايمان و لمسة في مشوار كده بعيد عن النت لمدة نص ساعة*
*تبقي خدمة العمر بجد*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ولينا كام نقطه يا أستاذ معتز لو اتكسفنا ومشينا من سكات  ::

----------


## hanoaa

لأ سارة دى إن شاء الله هابعتلها 3 من عندنا من البلد يخطفوها إلى الأبد

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ولينا كام نقطه يا أستاذ معتز لو اتكسفنا ومشينا من سكات


*شوفي انت بقي*
*عيني عليك باردة زي ما بيقولوا*
*يومين ورا بعض*
*ممكن انسي حلقة كاملة خلي بالك*
*اتكسفوا انتوا بس و اعتبري نفسك الاولي في اثار بلدنا*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ساره لأ ... ساره لأ .... ساره لأ
ساره لأ ... ساره لأ .... ساره لأ
خدونى أنا و ساره لأ ... ساره لأ

----------


## hanoaa

و لا تزعلى
هاخطفكوا إنتوا الإتنين

----------


## hanoaa

فين أم يوسف

----------


## hanoaa

واضح إن الياكشى لعب لعبته مع أم يوسف
و بدأ يحول عندى
النت عندى بيقع

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه



----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الرابعة عشر


أهلا بيكم ويانا 

في رحلة جديدة

نلف في الحنطور ونقعد على الحديدة

حنروح السيدة ونصلي ركعتين في الجامع

ونخرج نتمشى شوية على ما يفتحولنا الباب

ادي الميدان القريب

وايه الزحمة والبوكسات الكتير  دي


ايه دا ياربي

ايه المحكمة الكبيرة دي وكمان مديرية أمن بحالها

وبوليسات ولواءات

علشان يظبطوا عصابة الياكشاوية

ما علينا تعالو نشوف ايه دا كمان

دار للكتب يا سلام يا سلام


ولازم قبل ما نروح نشوف متحف جميل وعظيم

مليان فنون إسلامية من اللي ترد الروح

ومين دول كمان ناس كتير كتير واقفين عند الباب

ايه الباب دا ياربي فين الباب دا يا ربي

ومين الناس الكتير دول

----------


## حكيم عيووون

منطقة باب الخلق

----------


## ابن طيبة

هو شارع بورسعيد

----------


## مصراويةجدا

باب الخلق ......

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أنا مش موجوده  :: 


الإجابه


باب الخلق

----------


## ابن طيبة

بورسعيد - باب الخلق

----------


## e_elassas

اب الخلق واستاذ حكيم هو المسؤؤل

----------


## hanoaa

باب الخلق

----------


## nova_n

ههههههههههههههههه
باب الخلق يعنى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> اب الخلق واستاذ حكيم هو المسؤؤل



مفيش ام الخلق  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> باب الخلق


حببببببببببك انا يا نوني  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ههههههههههههههههه
> باب الخلق يعنى


حبببببببببك انتي كمان يا نوني  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*وله يا رجب ..

أيوه يا أستاذ

بموت فى الكووووووووووووووووسة يا وله

إوعى تحوشنى يا وله*

----------


## e_elassas

> مفيش ام الخلق


عاوزاهم يقولوا عليا غاشاها  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> اب الخلق واستاذ حكيم هو المسؤؤل


*متخفيش يا روايح

أب أم اللى يعجبك*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

خلاص يا أ/ حكيم
هناك كوسه وهنا كوسه
على فكره الكوسه لو كترت منها هاتعملك مشكله  :: 

وهاتخليك إن شاء الله لا تحل هنا بكره ولا هناك إن شاء الله
قول يارب  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> عاوزاهم يقولوا عليا غاشاها


آه منك يا زئرده  :: 

ذكيييييييييييييييييييييييييييه


ساره حبي البنيه دى كمان  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> عاوزاهم يقولوا عليا غاشاها


حبببببببببببببببك اوى يا إليسا  ::h::

----------


## قلب مصر

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله العظيم انتو عصابة زي العسل


بس برضه ولو ححاول اتخلص منكم في منطقة آثار بلدنا  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

إليسا
 ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> خلاص يا أ/ حكيم
> هناك كوسه وهنا كوسه
> على فكره الكوسه لو كترت منها هاتعملك مشكله 
> 
> وهاتخليك إن شاء الله لا تحل هنا بكره ولا هناك إن شاء الله
> قول يارب


*
إيمان

خلاص أنا أحل

وانتى اربطى

إمسكى جامد

إوعى تسيبى

إقطع الحبل ياوله يا رجب*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> 


هي هي هئ 
حببببببببببببببببببببببك

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *
> إيمان
> 
> خلاص أنا أحل
> 
> وانتى اربطى
> 
> إمسكى جامد
> 
> ...


رجب













إوعى



دا أنا وليه وصاحبه عيه
واللى يجى عالولايا مايربحش  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> 


*
إيمان

حلوة القطايف دى

مفيش كنافة ؟
*

----------


## e_elassas

> حبببببببببببببببك اوى يا إليسا


مى تو ياسو  ::h::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> هي هي هئ 
> حببببببببببببببببببببببك


هي هي هئ

برصصصصصصصصصصصصص  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> هي هي هئ
> 
> برصصصصصصصصصصصصص


اترقى و بقى ديناصور 
حبببببببببببك يا سحلية  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> رجب
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*إيمان

إسبلِّيها واشربى مايتها

وخلِّى شوية لــ مرسى*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

معايا في الأوضة 
الانسة سلمى و الانسة داليا 
خدي داليا يا ايمي و انتي خدي سلمى يا إليسا 
عشان معرفتش اركز منهم في ولا مسابقة النهاردة

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *
> إيمان
> 
> حلوة القطايف دى
> 
> مفيش كنافة ؟
> *


لا أصلى مابحبش الكوارع  ::

----------


## e_elassas

> معايا في الأوضة 
> الانسة سلمى و الانسة داليا 
> خدي داليا يا ايمي و انتي خدي سلمى يا إليسا 
> عشان معرفتش اركز منهم في ولا مسابقة النهاردة


خليها هيفا لانى هبقى فى امس الحاجه ل لك الواوا  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> لا أصلى مابحبش الكوارع


*وله يارجب ..

أيوه ياأستاذ

هاتلها مــ الموووووووووووووووووووووووزه  يا وله

*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *إيمان
> 
> إسبلِّيها واشربى مايتها
> 
> وخلِّى شوية لــ مرسى*


أسبليهالك ؟؟؟

من عيان مريض سقيم ذو ألم ومرض  :: 

ع ي ه
ز ر ع
ك ت ب

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> أسبليهالك ؟؟؟
> 
> من عيان مريض سقيم ذو ألم ومرض 
> 
> ع ي ه
> ز ر ع
> ك ت ب



*
إيمان

برافو عليكى

إنتى كده هتخفِّى وتبقى زى الريشة

لملمى الحروف بسرعة

واعملى بيها حجاب

وحطيه فى بؤ سنجاب

لو ماجابش بكره

هتلاقيه امبارح جاب

جاب ؟
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *وله يارجب ..
> 
> أيوه ياأستاذ
> 
> هاتلها مــ الموووووووووووووووووووووووزه  يا وله
> 
> *


بس يكون لسه أخضر وطازه  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *
> إيمان
> 
> برافو عليكى
> 
> إنتى كده هتخفِّى وتبقى زى الريشة
> 
> لملمى الحروف بسرعة
> 
> ...



جاب



 ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *
> إيمان
> 
> برافو عليكى
> 
> إنتى كده هتخفِّى وتبقى زى الريشة
> 
> لملمى الحروف بسرعة
> 
> ...


*حكيم ...*
*انا ابتديت اشك فيك اوعي تكون انت* 
*اللي بتعمل اعمال*
*اللغة بتاعتك دي قلقاني جدا*

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*نعتذر عن حضور طقم الصعايدة بتوعي النهاردا...

لأن زعيمهم جه يلبس الجلابية... تاه.*

----------


## قلب مصر

> *نعتذر عن حضور طقم الصعايدة بتوعي النهاردا...
> 
> لأن زعيمهم جه يلبس الجلابية... تاه.*


ههههههههههههههههه
دي اكيد مكانتش جلابيه .... دي كانت جلاباشا  ::

----------


## hanoaa

قلب مصر
ماتنزلى المسابقة دلوقت و الدنيا رايقة

----------


## قلب مصر

لأسباب فنية خاصة بأن الفزورة ضاعت وبعيد كتابتها من جديد  ::(:  للأسف الأسيف
الفزورة حتتأخر 10 دقائق بالظبط
يعني ميعادنا 12و أربعين دقيقة

----------


## hanoaa

إيه يا أم يوسف فينك

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الرابعة عشر

يالا بسرعة تعالوا معانا

شوفوا مكانا حيكون فين

حنروح شارع 

أهو بقووووول شارع

ماشي شاااااااااااارع  :: 

بس مش أي شارع

شارع طرازه المعماري فريد 

اصل كله على نظام الباكيات 

بادئ من عند العتبة لحد صاحبنا السلطان حسن

وكمان شارعنا 

شارع فني أصيل

اكمنه حضن الفن في قلبه

فرق موسيقية تلاقي

كمانجات تلاقي

عود ونايات وكمان أورجات

كله موجود

وكمان قهاوي 

ومسارح وتياتروهات

مش بقولكم شارع الفن المصري زمااااااااااان

وكان زمااااااااااااااااان 

حي العوالم  والرقاصات

ودلوقتي بقى لو اخدت يمين فيه 

حتلاقي أكبر سوق خشب عندك يا بيه

سفرة وصالونااااااااااااااات
وتنجيد موبيليااااااااااااات

حتقولي اسم الشارع ايه

حقولك  ايه 

اسأل الخديوي اسماعيل

اسم الوالد كان ايه ....

----------


## مصراويةجدا

شارع مجحمذ علي

----------


## e_elassas

شااارع محمد على

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

محمد على

----------


## hanoaa

محمد على

----------


## hanoaa

اسمه شارع ايه ساره

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مين مجحمذ ده ؟؟
اكيد ابو الخيذيوي إجسماعيل  ::

----------


## hanoaa

حتى محمد على و الخديوى إسماعيل مافلتوش منك
يارب صبرنى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> حتى محمد على و الخديوى إسماعيل مافلتوش منك
> يارب صبرنى


 حبببببببببببببك حبك يا نوني  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> شارع مجحمذ علي


يعني ودي على أي أساس مفروض أني أحسبها صح

إلا ما في شارع واحد فيكي يا بلدي من أسوان للسلوم لباب اللوق اسمه مجحمذ علي

يعني أما تجيبيلي أمارة أن فيه شارع اسمه مجحمذ أبقى أحسب الإجابة صحيحة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> يعني ودي على أي أساس مفروض أني أحسبها صح
> 
> إلا ما في شارع واحد فيكي يا بلدي من أسوان للسلوم لباب اللوق اسمه مجحمذ علي
> 
> يعني أما تجيبيلي أمارة أن فيه شارع اسمه مجحمذ أبقى أحسب الإجابة صحيحة


الأمارة لسة موجودة على مروحة السقف عندك يا ام يوسف 





















يااااااااااااااكشي  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> الأمارة لسة موجودة على مروحة السقف عندك يا ام يوسف 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




انسى .......... يا مجحمذ

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> انسى .......... يا مجحمذ


 انا مبحبش العنف 
خالص يعني 
























بس للأسف مجضطرة استخدمه  ::

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*بخصوص "شلتي اياها بتوع الشوم، والطاخ طيخ، والذي منه"...

هم حيتأخروا شوية بس على ما الحداشر نفر يستّفوا رجليهم جوا... ... البلغة الوحيدة الموجودة حالياً...

بس جايين ان شاء الله... فرّيرة... ما تقلقوش.*

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة السابعة عشر

زحمة يا دنيا زحمة

زحمة ولا عادش رحمة

زحمة والعصابة تاهت


بالظبط كدة

هو دا طابع حينا النهاردة

الزحمة الغير طبيعية طوال أيام السنة الهجرية والميلادية

حي تجاري 100 × 100

ما بين كل محل ومحل 100 عربية واقفة بتبيع

بمب تلاقي 

شرابات تلاقي

شجر زينة تلاقي

كله على كله

م الإبرة للصاروخ

أي حاجة في أي حاجة

حتلاقيها هناك

مفيش مجال للإحتيار

قرب يالا وتعالى اختار

وقرب قرب قرب

بسبعة ونص

كل اللي على العربية بسبعة ونص

ايه في ايه 

هو احنا روحنا فين النهاردة

اصبر اصبر

يالا يا جماعة

كل واحد ياخد شوية م البضاعة

وياخد له جنب ويبيع

وقرب قرب قرب قرب

كل اللي على العربية بــ 2ونص 

قبل ما نركب الحنطور ونروح

 لازم نكون بايعين كل البصاعة اللي معانا

عندي بالونات ...

مين يقول هاااااااات

وكمان شرابات وعبايات

وهنا في تي شيرتات

وشباشب مقاسات

وكمان ملايات على بطانيات

وورد وفل وكبايات

يالا معايا مين يقول هااااااات هااااااات

هو احنا فين في زنقة الستات 

لا يا عم احنا هنا في القاهرة العامرة بالحلويات

اقولك ايه بس استنى حبيع آخر دستة صواريخ وبمب وبالونات

وآجي أقولك على حينا حي التجار الشاطرين والشاطرات

حينا بقى يا سيدي زي ما أنت شايف مليان بالفتيات والسيدات

أيوة ماهو ماتلاقيش  عروسة معدتش هنا واشترت حاجة من الحاجات

طبعا مش عايزة جهازها يبقى كامل كله من جميع الكماليات

حينا بقى شارع ماشي طوالي موازي لشارع الأزهر

بادى من عند العتبة الخضرا لحد ما يخلص عند سيدنا الحسين

وحينا الزحمة المليان بالحاجات

بيرجع اسمه لأمير من الأمرا كان قريب لصلاح الدين الأيوبي

وكان اسمه عز الدين .........

وعلى اسمه اتسمت المنطقة والشارع اللي احنا فيه النهاردة

ايه يا جماعة يا عصابة يا تايهة

بيعتوا البضاعة ولا لسه حنقف وننادي تاني 

ونقول 
قرب قرب قرب قرب قرب

يالا معانا عصابة تايهة 

حدش عايزها يا جدعان

خدوها رحمة ونور في الأيام الأواخر 

وحناخدها منكم في أول يوم العيد

قرب قرب قرب قرب


.........

ومن بعيد تتلاشى أصوات العصابة وهي تندثر بعد أن بيعت في الحي التجاري القديم
وتشتت وتفتتت ولم يعثروا لها على أثر ولا في العتبة الخضرا أو الزرقا 
ولا في الرويعي ولا في الغورية ولا في الحسين 
ولا في الخليلي ولا في الأزهر 
وآخر من شاهدوهم وجدوهم معلقين على شماعات فوق عربات تجرها أربع عجلات
تعلوهم يافطة تعلن عن أن كل ما في العربة ثمنه جنيه واحد لا غير
شاهدوهم هناك في شارعنا هذا الشارع القديم قدم القاهرة العامرة الموازي تماما لشارع الأزهر العريق 
وكانه يسير معه أياما وسنينا ودهورا لا يفترقان ولا يلتقيان إلا هناك عند مقام الحسين

ها عرفتوا يا شاطرين والا لسه تايهين
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

الموسكىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الموسكى

----------


## hanoaa

الموسكى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

المووووووووووووووووووسكي

----------


## لمسه

الموسكى

----------


## ابن طيبة

المووووسكي

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هوا أستاذ معتز ساب المسابقة ولا إيه؟؟؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

اتحسدتي يا سوسو عااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ابن طيبة

*طب العصابة دي كلها من الدقهلية
ايه اللي عرفهم بالموسكي
مش عارف و الله
مخاويين دول و لا ايه بس
*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

معلش يا سوسو
لسه كام حلقة هنا ؟؟؟؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

استاذ معتز يا ايمي في اخر الصفحة اللي ورا على ايدك الشيمين

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *طب العصابة دي كلها من الدقهلية
> ايه اللي عرفهم بالموسكي
> مش عارف و الله
> مخاويين دول و لا ايه بس
> *


مين اللي من الدقهلية يا استاذ معتز 
انا من باب اللوق فرع الهرم  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لا ساره من القاهره
أنا دقهليه
إليسا لبنان  :: 
لمسه اسكندريه
وبقدره قادر بنعرف  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

هو انتو عاملين زي القرش المخروم يلف يلف ويرجع لصاحبه

مش أنا لسه بايعاكم في الموسكي من عشر دقايق بالظبط
وبالأمارة سيبتكم متعلقين على شماعات وتحتكوا يافطة بجنيه وبس 

في ايه برضه هربتوا م الموسكي وجيتوا أبناء مصر

نعمل فيهم ايه يا أستاذ معتز

أوديهم فيهم أنا دلوقتي مش عارفة ههههههههههه

حد الناس كلها في شارع الموسكي طلعوا يجروا لما لقوهم متعلقين في العربيات واترعبوا منهم

----------


## قلب مصر

نتيجة الحلقة الرابعة عشر

(حلقة خان الخليلي ومنطقة الحسين)

المركز الأول أخت ضابط شرطة 5 درجات

المركز الثاني ابن طيبة 4 درجات

المركز الثالث مصراوية جدا 3 درجات

المركز الرابع حكيم عيون 2 درجة

المركز الخامس ناريمان درجة واحدة

ألف مبروك لجميع المتسابقين

 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> هو انتو عاملين زي القرش المخروم يلف يلف ويرجع لصاحبه
> 
> مش أنا لسه بايعاكم في الموسكي من عشر دقايق بالظبط
> وبالأمارة سيبتكم متعلقين على شماعات وتحتكوا يافطة بجنيه وبس 
> 
> في ايه برضه هربتوا م الموسكي وجيتوا أبناء مصر
> 
> نعمل فيهم ايه يا أستاذ معتز
> 
> ...


ده احنا غلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااابة 
امال اللي بيجاوبوا 5 مرات في الدقيقة 
نعمل فيهم اييييييييييييه ؟  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

موقف المتسابقين بعد الحلقة الرابعة عشر

مصراوية جدا 39 درجة

حكيم عيون 33 درجة

ابن طيبة 32 درجة

ناريمان 24 درجة

أخت ضابط 23 درجة

هنوءة 19 درجة

إيمان العساس 17 درجة

لمسة 11 درجة

نووجي 7 درجات

إيمان الشامي 6 درجات

اليمامة 2 درجة

ندى القلوب 1 درجة

----------


## ابن طيبة

> هو انتو عاملين زي القرش المخروم يلف يلف ويرجع لصاحبه
> 
> مش أنا لسه بايعاكم في الموسكي من عشر دقايق بالظبط
> وبالأمارة سيبتكم متعلقين على شماعات وتحتكوا يافطة بجنيه وبس 
> 
> في ايه برضه هربتوا م الموسكي وجيتوا أبناء مصر
> 
> نعمل فيهم ايه يا أستاذ معتز
> 
> ...


*لا بجد عفاريت عفاريت
احنا لازم نخلص منهم
*

----------


## قلب مصر

> *
> الجميلة قلب مصر
> 
> ايه الحلاوة دى انتى بقى بتنافسينى بالعروسة والا ايه
> طيب دى كانت مفاجأة الفوازير كانت هدية للاستاذ ليدر والريس اسكندرانى 
> كدة تحرقيها
> حررررررررررررررام عليكى طيب خبيها ليجورا ميكملوش الفزورة
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> كل سنة وانتم كلكم طيبين
> ...


ازيك يا شحرورة الشحارير

عاملة ايه يا قمر منورة السيدة والحسين

أخبيها ايه

هو في بعد القمرات اللي انتي جيبتيهالهم في أول أيام المسابقة 

ههههههههههههههههههه

كل ما افتكرها مناخيري بتوجعني 

ههههههههههههههههه

كل سنة وانتي طيبة ويارب دايما منورانا في المسابقة 
 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> موقف المتسابقين بعد الحلقة الرابعة عشر
> 
> مصراوية جدا 39 درجة
> 
> حكيم عيون 33 درجة
> 
> ابن طيبة 32 درجة
> 
> ناريمان 24 درجة
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه

ده الفرق كبير أوى

ولا بعد العيد حتى

إيه يا ابن طيبة ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

وتقولى أنا وانت بتوع التاريخ*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

صو صو

----------


## قلب مصر

> *لااااااااااء... دي مقصودة بقى...
> 
> طب انا عيد ميلادي عدّى والمنتدى كان غايب...
> 
> عايز تعويض مدني، وجنائي، وإقامة مجانية في فندق 92 ستار.
> 
> 
> ولعلمكم... عيد ميلادي الهجري يوم عاشوراء...
> 
> سامعين يا آل البالوظة والمهلبية؟ إحنا معانا ورق رسمي من الحكومة.*


عاشوراااااااا عاشورااااااااا

طب كويس دا لسه فاضل عليه 14 سنة وربع

على العموم على ما يعدوا ال14 سنة هات الجاتوهات والتورتات والشربات والذي منه 
واستعد بفرقة الصعايدة  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> صو صو


ياكشي كميشة  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ده الفرق كبير أوى
> 
> ولا بعد العيد حتى
> 
> إيه يا ابن طيبة ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> وتقولى أنا وانت بتوع التاريخ*


و من شرررررررررررررر
حاسد إذا حسد 
إلحقيني بالبخور يا ونجي اليمين 
و الحقيني بفانتا كركديه يا ونجي الشمال  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

بت يا ساراشي
تيجيشي نقوم نصليشي بقاشي  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

رقيتك واسترقيتك يا ساسو
من عين كل اللى شافو الــــ 39 تسع وثلاثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــون بتاعتك  :: 
وماصلوش عالنبي

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> بت يا ساراشي
> تيجيشي نقوم نصليشي بقاشي


يخرب عقلك انتي جيبتيها منين ساراشي دي  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

نتيجة الحلقة الخامسة عشر

حلقة باب الخلق

المركز الأول حكيم عيون

المركز الثاني مصراوية جدا

المركز الثالث أخت ضابط شرطة

المركز الرابع ابن طيبة

المركز الخامس إيمان العساس

----------


## قلب مصر

موقف المتسابقين بعد الحلقة الخامسة عشر

مصراوية جدا 43 درجة

حكيم عيون 38 درجة

ابن طيبة 34 درجة

أخت ضابط شرطة 26 درجة

ناريمان 24 درجة

هنوءة 19 درجة

إيمان العساس 18 درجة

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> يخرب عقلك انتي جيبتيها منين ساراشي دي


من الشيكشى جاشي  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

نتيجة الحلقة السادسة عشر

حلقة شارع مجحمذ علي
باللغة السرساوية

أي شارع محمد علي
بلغتنا العربية 

المركز الأول خضزاويه حذا

المركز الثاني إيمان العساس

المركز الثالث أخت ضابط شرطة

المركز الرابع هنوءة

المركز الخامس محجوب ابن المحاجبة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> من الشيكشى جاشي


 و ده مين ده كمان  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> نتيجة الحلقة السادسة عشر
> 
> حلقة شارع مجحمذ علي
> باللغة السرساوية
> 
> أي شارع محمد علي
> بلغتنا العربية 
> 
> المركز الأول خضزاويه حذا


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## قلب مصر

موقف المتسابقين بعد الحلقة السادسة عشر


مصراوية جدا 48 درجة

حكيم عيون 38 درجة

ابن طيبة 34 درجة

أخت ضابط 29 درجة

ناريمان 24 درجة

إيمام العساس 22 درجة

هنوءة 21 درجة

لمسة 11 درجة

نووجي 7 درجات

إيمان الشامي 6 درجات

اليمامة 2 درجة

ندى القلوب 1 درجة

----------


## قلب مصر

نتيجة الحلقة السابعة عشر

حلقة الموسكي 


المركز الأول حكيم عيون

المركز الثاني أخت ضابط شرطة

المركز الثالث هنوءة

المركز الرابع مصراوية جدا

المركز الخامس لمسة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الله و هبقى 50
هييييييييييه 
بحب انا الأرقام اللي بأستكها دي  ::

----------


## لمسه

وانا اسمى مش مكتوووووب ليييييييييييييه 


ياااكشى 

تكتبى  اشمى ياام يوشف

----------


## قلب مصر

موقف المتسابقين بعد الحلقة السابعة عشر


مصراوية جدا 50 درجة

حكيم عيون 43 درجة

ابن طيبة 34 درجة

أخت ضابط شرطة 31 درجة

إيمان العساس 26 درجة

ناريمان 24 درجة

هنوءة 24 درجة

لمسة 12 درجة

نووجي 7 درجات

إيمان الشامي 6 درجات

اليمامة 2

 درجة ندى القلوب 1 درجة

----------


## قلب مصر

> وانا اسمى مش مكتوووووب ليييييييييييييه 
> 
> 
> ياااكشى 
> 
> تكتبى  اشمى ياام يوشف


العتب على الشم يا لموووووش

كله م الملوخية اللي بتشربيها على الفطار كل يووووم

غيري الملوخية بقى السبانخ أخضر من الملوخية  :: 

أجري على الصفحة اللي قبل دي وانتي تشوفي اسمك ملعلع في المركز الخامس  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

هى المسابقه مستمره لإمتى يا أم يوسف؟؟؟؟

----------


## قلب مصر

والله يا جماعة أنا مفروض كنت أوقفها عند يوم 25 
على أساس أنها 25 حلقة
بس حصلي ظروف 
والسيرفر كمان حصله ظروف
فمش عارفة بقى الموقف حيرسي على ايه

يأما أكملهم على الأقل 20 حلقة 
يأما أحاول أخليهم 25 حلقة
بس في الحالة دي حيكون في أيام فيها حلقتين مع بعض علشان أخلص 

فشوروا عليا بقى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> والله يا جماعة أنا مفروض كنت أوقفها عند يوم 25 
> على أساس أنها 25 حلقة
> بس حصلي ظروف 
> والسيرفر كمان حصله ظروف
> فمش عارفة بقى الموقف حيرسي على ايه
> 
> يأما أكملهم على الأقل 20 حلقة 
> يأما أحاول أخليهم 25 حلقة
> بس في الحالة دي حيكون في أيام فيها حلقتين مع بعض علشان أخلص 
> ...


انا رأيي مع رأي ابو الحكم  ::

----------


## لمسه

> نتيجة الحلقة السابعة عشر
> 
> حلقة الموسكي 
> 
> 
> المركز الأول حكيم عيون
> 
> المركز الثاني أخت ضابط شرطة
> 
> ...




الياكشى عمل عمايله 

ثكرا ثكرا ام يوشف

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

بس أنا عندى اقتراح ماينفعش نخلى ميعاد المسابقة 11ونص بدل 12 ونص 
علشان الوقت مايسرقناش واحنا في العشره الأواخر

رأيكوا إيه ؟؟

وكمليهم  25

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> بس أنا عندى اقتراح ماينفعش نخلى ميعاد المسابقة 11ونص بدل 12 ونص 
> علشان الوقت مايسرقناش واحنا في العشره الأواخر
> 
> رأيكوا إيه ؟؟
> 
> وكمليهم  25


 القول ما قال أبا الحكم  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

نأخذ من كل رجل قبييييييييييييييله  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

أنا بقوووووول أخللي آخر حلقة بكرة
علشان أخلص من القبيلة والعصابة وأبا الحكم والياكشاوية وباب اللوق والكل كليلة 
واورح شارع مجحمذ علي اشتري جيتار  ويقولوا أم يوسف أتجننت

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> القول ما قال أبا الحكم


*أوقف السَّن ياحسقيييييييييييييييييييييل*

----------


## e_elassas

انا رأيى من راى ايمان ياام يوسف 12 ونص متاخر اوى 

11 ونص كويس ولا ايه رايك ؟؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أخر حلقه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

بجد؟؟؟؟؟


أنا نفسي نكمل بس تكون الساعه 11 ونص

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أخر حلقه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> بجد؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> أنا نفسي نكمل بس تكون الساعه 11 ونص


مساء الدماغ العالية  :: 

ام يوسف بتهزر يا ايمي بتهزررررررر


























اخر حلقة كانت امبارح خلاص وانا اللي فوزت  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

والله

طب ألف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك  ::

----------


## e_elassas

لا فى الحالة دى احب اقولك ياام يوسف 



ولتانى مررة 
































وياريت ماتنسيش 













































ان انا وسارة واحد ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

المسابقة 11.30 ولا 12.30
وهتبقى مسابقة ولا اتنين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> لا فى الحالة دى احب اقولك ياام يوسف 
> 
> 
> 
> ولتانى مررة 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



معلش يا ام يوسف اصل اليسا عنذها حول مبكر  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> المسابقة 11.30 ولا 12.30
> وهتبقى مسابقة ولا اتنين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


وليكي عين تيجي تسأليني بعد شغل العصابات بتاعكم 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


مسابقة واحدة والساعة 12ونص

حشوف معاكم موضوع الساعة 11 ونص بعد حلقة النهاردة
علشان خلاص عملت حسابي أنها تنزل 12 ونص
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررة

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

::$:   ::$:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*طب اعمل ايه*
*اعمل ايه*
*ايه*
*اعمل لهم عمل يمنعهم من دخول النت*
**

**

**

----------


## قلب مصر

> 


على مين على حمو هههههههههههه 
انتي جاية هنا عاملة مكسوفة 
وهناك موريني العين الحمراااااا

ماشي ماشي ههههههههههههههه

----------


## قلب مصر

> *طب اعمل ايه*
> *اعمل ايه*
> *ايه*
> *اعمل لهم عمل يمنعهم من دخول النت*
> **
> 
> **
> 
> **


تعالى يا ابن طيبة ندور سوا 
على حد شيخ ولا دجال ولا أي حاجة م الحاجات دي
ونعملهم عمل ندفنه في ودن سمكة حزينة مالهاش عينتين ومكتوب عليها اروح م العصابة فين

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *طب اعمل ايه*
> *اعمل ايه*
> *ايه*
> *اعمل لهم عمل يمنعهم من دخول النت*
> **
> 
> **
> 
> **


وحطه لينا في بؤ ماوس  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ووصلنا رساله من صديق البرنامج
وكاتب اسمه ياكشاوى أصيل
وبيقول إنه بيحب البرنامج جداااااا
وبيهدى سلامه للعيله في القاهره وخاصة كبير الياكشاويه
وبيهدى سلام أخر لباقي العيله في الاسكندريه والونج الشمال للكابير
وسلام خاص جداا للعزيزه قلب مصر
وبتهديلها أغنيه
رميت الورد .... طفيت الشمع .... يا حبيبي
والغنوه الحلوه ملاها الدمع ملاها الدمع يا حبيبي  :: 

آآآآآآآآآه آه آه آه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ووصلنا رساله من صديق البرنامج
> وكاتب اسمه ياكشاوى أصيل
> وبيقول إنه بيحب البرنامج جداااااا
> وبيهدى سلامه للعيله في القاهره وخاصة كبير الياكشاويه
> وبيهدى سلام أخر لباقي العيله في الاسكندريه والونج الشمال للكابير
> وسلام خاص جداا للعزيزه قلب مصر
> وبتهديلها أغنيه
> رميت الورد .... طفيت الشمع .... يا حبيبي
> والغنوه الحلوه ملاها الدمع ملاها الدمع يا حبيبي 
> ...


يا لهوووووووووووووى على الفرسة 
الله يكون فى عونك يا ام يوسف بجد هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## قلب مصر

> ووصلنا رساله من صديق البرنامج
> وكاتب اسمه ياكشاوى أصيل
> وبيقول إنه بيحب البرنامج جداااااا
> وبيهدى سلامه للعيله في القاهره وخاصة كبير الياكشاويه
> وبيهدى سلام أخر لباقي العيله في الاسكندريه والونج الشمال للكابير
> وسلام خاص جداا للعزيزه قلب مصر
> وبتهديلها أغنيه
> رميت الورد .... طفيت الشمع .... يا حبيبي
> والغنوه الحلوه ملاها الدمع ملاها الدمع يا حبيبي 
> ...


جباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار في رقته جبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار

جبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار في قسوته جبااااااااااااااااااااااااااار

بس وحياة اللي فات واللي أصبح ذكريااااااااااااااااااااااات

عمري ماحسيب تاري ولا اطفي ناري

إلا لما اكلهم.................الا لما اكلهم يا حبيبي يا حبيبي

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> يا لهوووووووووووووى على الفرسة 
> الله يكون فى عونك يا ام يوسف بجد هههههههههههههههههههه


والله مانقدر
دى أم يوسف دى حبيبتنا والله

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> جباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار في رقته جبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار
> 
> جبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار في قسوته جبااااااااااااااااااااااااااار
> 
> بس وحياة اللي فات واللي أصبح ذكريااااااااااااااااااااااات
> 
> عمري ماحسيب تاري ولا اطفي ناري
> 
> إلا لما اكلهم.................الا لما اكلهم يا حبيبي يا حبيبي


وماكنتش اعرف قبل النهارده إن العيون  تقدر تخون بالشكل دا  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> وماكنتش اعرف قبل النهارده إن العيون  تقدر تخون بالشكل دا


 iz id id
 ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> يا لهوووووووووووووى على الفرسة 
> الله يكون فى عونك يا ام يوسف بجد هههههههههههههههههههه


يا بنتي دا روحت استجوبت ساعة الكمبيوتر
واستعلمت منها عن سبب التأخير

وجاوبتلي وهيا في منتهى الرعب 
أنهم ههدوها لو اتظبطتت وجابت الثواني في ميعادها

حيخلوا عقاربها ياكلوها وتكون آخر ثانية في منبهها

ومن دقيقتها وهيا مرعوبة لا تتظبط إلا بعد ما هما يجاوبوا الأول

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## hanoaa

هما لسه بيزنوا من إمبارح
يارب يكون العيد بكرة

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الثامنة عشر

يالا يا حنطور استعد وجهز حصانك

أصحابنا اهم جايين من بعيد 

حنروح النهاردة حي هادي جميل

هو اه زاد السكان فيه وكتروا والهدوء مبقاش عادته

بس من يومه الحي دا مشهور بالهدوء

حي كدة محصور ما بين كوبيريين

وقريب قوي م النيل

من ناحية تلاقي كوبري الطلبة عليه رايحين جايين

ومن ناحية تانية تلاقي كوبري غناله عدوية ع الناس اللي رايحة جاية

فتحوه مرة زمااااااااااان أيام المظاهرات

ووقعوا فيه الطلبة جوا نهر النيل

وكمان حينا بيشوف النيل من الناحيتين

من ناحية النيل الصغير ومن الناحية التانية النيل الكبير 

والكوبريين اللي قولتلكم عليهم رابطينه بالجيزة

أما بقى اللي بير بطه بالقاهرة 

كام كوبري صغيرين ومحندقين

أيو ما هو حينا عبارة عن جزيرة في النيل 

بس جزيرة كبيرة شويتين

وحينا بقى كان زمااااااااااان حي ساكنينه مماليك كتير

وكان كمان فيه مقياس بيقيسوا منه النيل بقى ارتفاعه ايه

ولسه مقياسنا شاهد على العصر اللي كان موجود فيه

وكمان في العصر القاطمى لما جه بدر الجمالي

عمل فيها حديقة خلاها روضة من الجمال

وابتدى يبقى في الحي دا حدائق أشكال وألوان

وفي العصر الحديث

أسرة محمد علي انتبهت لهذا المكان وبنت فيه قصور كتيرة

وعملوا فيه سرايات وفيلات


أما بقى دلوقتي

اتعمل في الحي دا سينما 

لسيدة الشاشة العربية

والحال مبقاش زي الحال

لسه المكان جميل

بس الزحمة طالته وزادت

والناس معادتش زي الناس 

زي ما كل حاجة بتتغير في الحياة

ها عرفتوا ولا نروح نركب فلوكة في النيل

----------


## حكيم عيووون

جزيرة المنيل

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الزمالك

----------


## مصراويةجدا

المنيل ...............................

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

المنيل

----------


## e_elassas

المنييييل

----------


## hanoaa

الروضة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> الزمالك


 جيهان..
افهم من كده انك بتجاوبي ؟؟
يعني دي إجابة ؟؟؟
يعني عشان نعمل حسابنا على العملية الجاية انا و العصابة   ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

:Girl (26): المنيل فعلا هههههههههههههه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> الروضة


 kg1 ولا kg2 ؟؟  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> جيهان..
> افهم من كده انك بتجاوبي ؟؟
> يعني دي إجابة ؟؟؟
> يعني عشان نعمل حسابنا على العملية الجاية انا و العصابة


هههههههههه لالالالالالالا خالص انا كنت بجرب سرعة النت هههههههههههههه

----------


## قلب مصر

> جيهان..
> افهم من كده انك بتجاوبي ؟؟
> يعني دي إجابة ؟؟؟
> يعني عشان نعمل حسابنا على العملية الجاية انا و العصابة


سامحوها يا اهل السمااااااااااااااااااااح

متعرفش متعلمش 

دي غلبانة وطيبة ولسه راجعة من كام يوم 

حاسبواااااااااا عليها 

وإياكشي حد يقرب منهااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> المنييييل


متتكيش عالياء كده 
قولي جاته نيلة اسهل  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> هههههههههه لالالالالالالا خالص انا كنت بجرب سرعة النت هههههههههههههه


آه
بحسب

----------


## قلب مصر

يا ابن طيبة لا تجعل اليأس يصيبك

وارجع تاني على الفزورة

متسيبهمش يستفردوا بيا هنا وهناك

ليهم يوم 
ليهم يوم

زي السلم لملم لملم لملم

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> سامحوها يا اهل السمااااااااااااااااااااح
> 
> متعرفش متعلمش 
> 
> دي غلبانة وطيبة ولسه راجعة من كام يوم 
> 
> حاسبواااااااااا عليها 
> 
> وإياكشي حد يقرب منهااااااااااااااااااااااااا


افهم من كده ان حضرتك بتهددينا ؟؟

يعني ده تهديد؟؟

يعني عشان نعمل حسابنا على العملية اللي بعد الجاية انا و العصابة  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> آه
> بحسب


تصوري انا كمان كنت بحسب 
وريني كده نواتجنا زي بعض ولا ايه ؟؟  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> متتكيش عالياء كده 
> قولي جاته نيلة اسهل


حبببببببببببك يا نونى  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> افهم من كده ان حضرتك بتهددينا ؟؟
> 
> يعني ده تهديد؟؟
> 
> يعني عشان نعمل حسابنا على العملية اللي بعد الجاية انا و العصابة


يا بنتي انتي مش شايفة أني خلاص جتتي نحست من العمليات بتاعتكم المتوالية

وربطت على المركز الرابع وأحيانا الرابع والخامس والسادس والسابع مع بعض ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خلاص مبقاش يحوق فيا عمايلكم 

وزي ما قولتلكم 

الفول السوداني مش حيتبهدل تاني

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> تصوري انا كمان كنت بحسب 
> وريني كده نواتجنا زي بعض ولا ايه ؟؟


طلع معايا طماطمايه وسبع خيارات طلع معاكى إيه  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> سامحوها يا اهل السمااااااااااااااااااااح
> 
> متعرفش متعلمش 
> 
> دي غلبانة وطيبة ولسه راجعة من كام يوم 
> 
> حاسبواااااااااا عليها 
> 
> وإياكشي حد يقرب منهااااااااااااااااااااااااا


ربنا يخليكى يا قلب مصر ماهو دا العشم برضو
ربنا مايبهدلك ولية فى مسابقة رمضانية قادر يا كرييييييييييم

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> يا بنتي انتي مش شايفة أني خلاص جتتي نحست من العمليات بتاعتكم المتوالية
> 
> وربطت على المركز الرابع وأحيانا الرابع والخامس والسادس والسابع مع بعض ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> خلاص مبقاش يحوق فيا عمايلكم 
> 
> وزي ما قولتلكم 
> 
> الفول السوداني مش حيتبهدل تاني


طب و بالنسبة للترمس 
عنده استعداد يتبهدل ولا لأ
ممكن تسأليه ؟؟ ده لو ميضايقش حضرته طبعا  ::

----------


## hanoaa

أنا برضه اللى kg1
يارب تكون دعوتى المستجابه فى ليله القدر ان لسان ساره يتقص

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> طلع معايا طماطمايه وسبع خيارات طلع معاكى إيه


خيارة و سبع طمطمات 
انتي الكالكيوليتور بتاعك عربي ولا ايه ؟؟  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> أنا برضه اللى kg1
> يارب تكون دعوتى المستجابه فى ليله القدر ان لسان ساره يتقص


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## قلب مصر

> طب و بالنسبة للترمس 
> عنده استعداد يتبهدل ولا لأ
> ممكن تسأليه ؟؟ ده لو ميضايقش حضرته طبعا


ولا الترمس موافق  كمان وبيقولك

الترمس مش حيتقرطس تاني  ::

----------


## hanoaa

اضحكى يا أم يوسف
ماهو هم يضحك و هم يبكى

----------


## hanoaa

هو مش مقياس النيل فى جزيرة الروضة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> اضحكى يا أم يوسف
> ماهو هم يضحك و هم يبكى


 و هم بورجر 
و هم يا جمل





















و همممممممم المم يا روحي يلا جايبالك مم
كلللللللللل و اكبرلي يا روحي يلا هم المم  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> هو مش مقياس النيل فى جزيرة الروضة


أيون في جزيرة الروضة 

أوعي يكون حد من العصابة قالك كلام غير كد وعايزين يزحزحوكي عن اجابتك

جزيرة الروضة والمنيل والمماليك كلهم  منطقة واحدة بيطلق عليها المنيل

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> هو مش مقياس النيل فى جزيرة الروضة


أه 

و مقياس ريختر في الجزيرة الوثائقية  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مره سألت الأستاذ أرنب
ليه مانتاش لابس نضاره
قال علشان جميل ومؤدب
وأكل من غير ما أعمل غاره


وزمان قالوا الجزر أكله يقوى النظر ويظبط الساعه  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> مره سألت الأستاذ أرنب
> ليه مانتاش لابس نضاره
> قال علشان جميل ومؤدب
> وأكل من غير ما أعمل غاره
> 
> 
> وزمان قالوا الجزر أكله يقوى النظر ويظبط الساعه



دا لما تبقوا تبطلوا ترهبوا الساعة وعقاربها المسكينة  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه


" أوقف السَّن يا حسقيييييييييييييييل "*

*دخلهم ياوله بسرعة وماتعدش*




*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قلب مصر
					

يا ابن طيبة لا تجعل اليأس يصيبك

وارجع تاني على الفزورة

متسيبهمش يستفردوا بيا هنا وهناك

ليهم يوم 
ليهم يوم

زي السلم لملم لملم لملم


يا ام يوسف*
*انا اعمل العمل يتقلب ضدي*
*النور يقطع 12.29  وانا باعمل ريفريش*
*العيال دول مخاويين صدقيني*
*دول سرهم باتع بجد*
**

*الي جيهان القاطنة بمنتدى ابناء مصر*
* انفدي بجلدك*
*المسابقات بها سم قاتل*
*اكرر المسابقات بها سم قاتل*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> " أوقف السَّن يا حسقيييييييييييييييل "*
> 
> *دخلهم ياوله بسرعة وماتعدش*


*ربنا يسترها حكيم انت اللي عليك الدور*

----------


## قلب مصر

نتيجة الحلقة الثامنة عشر
حلقة منيل الروضة


المركز الأول حكيم عيون

المركز الثاني مصراوية جدا

المركز الثالث أخت ضابط شرطة

المركز الرابع إيمان العساس

المركز الخامس هنوءة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> " أوقف السَّن يا حسقيييييييييييييييل "*
> 
> *دخلهم ياوله بسرعة وماتعدش*
> ...


هو مين اسم النبي حارسه حسقيل ده يا استاذ ينوبك ثواب ؟؟

----------


## قلب مصر

> *
> 
> يا ام يوسف*
> *انا اعمل العمل يتقلب ضدي*
> *النور يقطع 12.29  وانا باعمل ريفريش*
> *العيال دول مخاويين صدقيني*
> *دول سرهم باتع بجد*
> **
> 
> ...


لا تيأس يا ابن طيبة جايلهم يووووم

المسابقة لسه فاضلها شبع حلقااااااااات  :: 

والشبع حلقات دول ممكن يتعمل فيهم عمايل

بس انت قول بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وانت بتفتح الصفحة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *
> 
> يا ام يوسف*
> *انا اعمل العمل يتقلب ضدي*
> *النور يقطع 12.29 وانا باعمل ريفريش*
> *العيال دول مخاويين صدقيني*
> *دول سرهم باتع بجد*
> **
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه والله هامووت من الضحك دا ايه الحظ دااااااااااا 
وانا كمان استغربت لاقيتك مجهز العمل وعامل كل الاحتياطات تقوم تصيب فيك انت ههههههههههههه
انا ماليش دعوة عاوزة اعرف السر ايه بجد فى العصابة دى ههههههههههههه

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *
> 
> يا ام يوسف*
> *انا اعمل العمل يتقلب ضدي*
> *النور يقطع 12.29  وانا باعمل ريفريش*
> *العيال دول مخاويين صدقيني*
> *دول سرهم باتع بجد*
> **
> 
> ...


*" من الإدارة العامة لسلاح المهمات والمهلبيات "

نعلن أن مايقوله ابن طيبة مجرد شائعات
*

----------


## قلب مصر

موقف المتسابقين بعد الحلقة الثامنة عشر


مصراوية جدا 54 درجة

حكيم عيون 48 درجة

ابن طيبة 34 درجة

أخت ضابط شرطة 34 درجة

إيمان العساس 28 درجة

هنوءة 25 درجة

ناريمان 24 درجة

لمسة 12 درجة

نووجي 7 درجات

إيمان الشامي 6 درجات

اليمامة 2

 درجة ندى القلوب 1 درجة

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ساراااااااااااا 
تعالى نروح لأم برقوق تعملنا حجاب ضد أعمالهم الشريره  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

هيا ناريمان فين

هيا رجعت من السفر ولا لسه

حد يطمنا عليها يا شباااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## قلب مصر

> ساراااااااااااا 
> تعالى نروح لأم برقوق تعملنا حجاب ضد أعمالهم الشريره


أم برقوق دي حبيتشي حبيتشي حبيتشي

أنت بس روحولها وهيا حتعمل معاكم أحلى واجب  ::nooo::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> دا لما تبقوا تبطلوا ترهبوا الساعة وعقاربها المسكينة





> *
> 
> يا ام يوسف*
> *انا اعمل العمل يتقلب ضدي*
> *النور يقطع 12.29  وانا باعمل ريفريش*
> *العيال دول مخاويين صدقيني*
> *دول سرهم باتع بجد*
> **
> 
> ...





> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> " أوقف السَّن يا حسقيييييييييييييييل "*
> 
> *دخلهم ياوله بسرعة وماتعدش*
> ...





> لا تيأس يا ابن طيبة جايلهم يووووم
> 
> المسابقة لسه فاضلها شبع حلقااااااااات 
> 
> والشبع حلقات دول ممكن يتعمل فيهم عمايل
> 
> بس انت قول بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وانت بتفتح الصفحة





> *" من الإدارة العامة لسلاح المهمات والمهلبيات "
> 
> نعلن أن مايقوله ابن طيبة مجرد شائعات
> *


إنتوا شريرين  :: 

هي هي هئ

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> هو مين اسم النبي حارسه حسقيل ده يا استاذ ينوبك ثواب ؟؟


*تعالى هنا

إمسكى

أنا عارف إنه تقيل

إوعى تفكِّى المنديل

" إستمر فى السَّن ياحسقيييييييل "*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> إنتوا شريرين 
> 
> هي هي هئ


وكمان هئ  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ساراااااااااااا 
> تعالى نروح لأم برقوق تعملنا حجاب ضد أعمالهم الشريره


هى يعنى كانت الاعمال بتحوق فيكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
دا انا خوفت من شكل العمل لما شوفته  يقوم برضو يطلع فى الغلبان ابن طيبة ويقطع عليه النور هههههههههههههه 
حسسسسسسسسسسسسسبى الله ونعمى الوكييييل فى الجبااااااااابرة على رأى قلب مصر

----------


## قلب مصر

اعلان هاااااااااااااااااااااااااام


الحلقااااااااااااااااااات حتكون 25 حلقة

يعني فاااااااااااااااااضل شبع حلقاااااااااااااااااات

والميعاد إن شاء الله حيكووون 

الساااااااااااااااااعة ى12 بالتمااااااااام والكمااااااااااال

علشاااااااااااااان انتو ناسيين أن مسابقة الآثار حيكون فيها حلقتين

الساعة 11 والساعة 11 وربع

ودا حيلخبط

فالساعة 12 كويس

واليوم اللي حيكون فيه حلقتين 

في مسابقتنا هنا

حيكون النظام

حلقة الساعة 12 وحلقة تانية الساعة 12 ونص 

ا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> هى يعنى كانت الاعمال بتحوق فيكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> دا انا خوفت من شكل العمل لما شوفته  يقوم برضو يطلع فى الغلبان ابن طيبة ويقطع عليه النور هههههههههههههه 
> حسسسسسسسسسسسسسبى الله ونعمى الوكييييل فى الجبااااااااابرة على رأى قلب مصر


تقصدى دا



 ::   ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *تعالى هنا
> 
> إمسكى
> 
> أنا عارف إنه تقيل
> 
> إوعى تفكِّى المنديل
> 
> " إستمر فى السَّن ياحسقيييييييل "*


على فكرة انت بتقول كلام يخوف انت كمان 
دا ايه المسابقة المعفرتة دى ياربى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ساراااااااااااا 
> تعالى نروح لأم برقوق تعملنا حجاب ضد أعمالهم الشريره


ام برقوق 
دي حبيبتي من باب اللوق 

هتعملنا عمل مدقوق 

و ترميه في بحر عميييييييق بس مدلوق 

بي بؤ أي حد يحاول من عيش العصابة يدوق 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> ساراااااااااااا 
> تعالى نروح لأم برقوق تعملنا حجاب ضد أعمالهم الشريره


*
وله يارجب ..

أيوه يا أستاذ

هاتلها أم برقوق ياوله

أم برقوق رميناها من يومين

ليه يا وله ؟

حمضت يا أستاذ

يا وله هاتهالها حامضة يا وله وخلصَّنا يا وله*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *تعالى هنا
> 
> إمسكى
> 
> أنا عارف إنه تقيل
> 
> إوعى تفكِّى المنديل
> 
> " إستمر فى السَّن ياحسقيييييييل "*



مين اللي تقيل ؟؟
مبخاااااااااااافش تعالي يا ايمي اقفي قصادي اوريكي حاجة  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أنا رشدى سرحان أباظه

أحذرك من الساحل الشمالى الدقهلاوى

أحذرك يا أدهم يا شاذلى أقصد يا ام يوسف

أن تدفعى المليون 

فقد قمت بواحد وأربعين عمليه في الشرقيه منها والمنوفيه

وإن لم تدفعى

سوف أقتلك

ثم أقتل حكيم عيون

ثم أقتل ساره السكرتيره  :: 

تعاطفك لوحده مو كفايه

وعلى فكره بقا أنا لا بيهمنى الإداره ولا البوليس ولا الحركات البلدى دى

ودلوقتى

ومع اليكشاويه مش هاتقدر تغمض عينيك

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*وله يارجب ..

أيوه يا أستاذ

مين  " رشدى سرحان أباظة " ده ياوله  ؟

ده " أم برقوق " بعد اما حمضت يا أستاذ*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أنا رشدى سرحان أباظه
> 
> أحذرك من الساحل الشمالى الدقهلاوى
> 
> أحذرك يا أدهم يا شاذلى أقصد يا ام يوسف
> 
> أن تدفعى المليون 
> 
> فقد قمت بواحد وأربعين عمليه في الشرقيه منها والمنوفيه
> ...


طب واحدة واحدة و بلاش كل ده 
تيجي مرة واحدة هتجنن كده 
لو ده النظام معاك بالشكل ده مقدرش علييييه  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> طب واحدة واحدة و بلاش كل ده 
> تيجي مرة واحدة هتجنن كده 
> لو ده النظام معاك بالشكل ده مقدرش علييييه


تاخدى نسكافيه أكسباير  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> على فكرة انت بتقول كلام يخوف انت كمان 
> دا ايه المسابقة المعفرتة دى ياربى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


دا مش المسابقة بس اللي اتعفرتت يا جيهان

دا سكان القاهرة من السيدة للحسين لباب الخلق واللوق

حصلتلهم أعراض غريبة 

اتحولوا كلهم بقوا شبه يونس شلبي لما كان بيجري في مسرحية العيال كبرت

----------


## طائر الشرق

انا جيت :: 

اوعى يكون فاتنى حاجة

----------


## قلب مصر

> انا جيت
> 
> اوعى يكون فاتنى حاجة


أنت جيت يا رمضاااااااااااااااان

لالالالالالالا ولا حااااااااااااااااااجة خالص فاتتك  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> انا جيت
> 
> اوعى يكون فاتنى حاجة


إنت جيت شهقه يا هيثم  :: 
منور يا أبو صيام  ::

----------


## طائر الشرق

*يا خسارة

مالحقتش الرز بلبن
*

----------


## لمسه

> ام برقوق 
> دي حبيبتي من باب اللوق 
> 
> هتعملنا عمل مدقوق 
> 
> و ترميه في بحر عميييييييق بس مدلوق 
> 
> بي بؤ أي حد يحاول من عيش العصابة يدوق


يالذيييييييذ ياراااااايق 

ايوه كده ياكابيررررره وريهم العين الحمننننره

----------


## لمسه

> أنا رشدى سرحان أباظه
> 
> أحذرك من الساحل الشمالى الدقهلاوى
> 
> أحذرك يا أدهم يا شاذلى أقصد يا ام يوسف
> 
> أن تدفعى المليون 
> 
> فقد قمت بواحد وأربعين عمليه في الشرقيه منها والمنوفيه
> ...




حلو اوى العمل ده ياونج اليمين بس ياريت تعلقيه على جناح يمانه 

هو ده الشغل ولا فلالالالالالالا

----------


## لمسه

مش هاتقدر تفتح ايديك

----------


## ابن طيبة

> تاخدى نسكافيه أكسباير


منهي الصلاحية يا ايمان
حتي الحاجة البايظة بتشربوها
ربنا يرحمنا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

تاكلي شيتوس يا أم يوسف ؟؟؟

----------


## hanoaa

ياترى معاد المسابقة زى ماهو و لا فى تغيير

----------


## قلب مصر

> ياترى معاد المسابقة زى ماهو و لا فى تغيير


ميعاد المسابقة الساعة 12 بالظبط يا هنوءة إن شاء الله

----------


## قلب مصر

> تاكلي شيتوس يا أم يوسف ؟؟؟


ياريت شيتوس وكان بيبسي معاه علشان الحالة طالبة كدة دلوقتي

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ياريت شيتوس وكان بيبسي معاه علشان الحالة طالبة كدة دلوقتي



**
*ايدك علي خمسة جنيه يا ام يوسف*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

دا المسابقه الساعه 12
تصدقوا كنت ناسيه

ربنا معاك يا استاذ معتز

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة التاسعة عشر

رحلتنا النهاردة رحلة جميلة

حنستمتع فيها بقدر كبيييييييييييير قوي قوي من الآثار الإسلامية

النهاردة وبالتحديد

حنزور شارع طويل طويل طويل

شارع أهو بقول شارع

شارعنا بقى اللي احنا حنزوره النهاردة

يعتبر متحف مفتوح للإثار الإسلامية

جوامع عمرها مئات مئات السنين

أسبلة وأضرحة

وبيوت عمرانة بكل ما هو نفيس

وشارعنا الطويل العريض

بدايته باب 

ونهايته برضه باب

وكان الشارع زمااااااااااااان

بقول اهو زمااااااااااااااان

طوله 4800 متر

وكان مليان دكاكين

دلوقتي الدولة انتبهت ليه

وبتحاول تحافظ على طابعه المعماري

لأنه ولله الحمد أكبر شارع في التاريخ كله وفي العالم

يحوي آثار إسلامية بهذا الشكل

تعالوا شوفوا آدي جمال الشارع وتميزه

شايفين اللي بينقش على النحاس هنااااك

وشايفين كمان اللي بيشتغل في الإرابيسك

يااااه شارع يرجعك لأيام زماااااان

ونااااااااس زماااااااااان

أما بقى اسمه

فهو على اسم 

أول واحد بنى القاهرة

وحتى بيقولوا عليها القاهرة الـــ .........

نسبة إلى اسمه ما هو من نسل بنت رسول الله

ودي مجموعة صور لآثار موجودة في الشارع




وكمان دي




ودول كمان







ايه رأيكم في الرحلة الجميلة

يارب تكونوا عرفتوا شارعنا اسمه ايه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

شااااااااااارع المعز

----------


## حكيم عيووون

شارع المعز

----------


## ابن طيبة

شارع المعز

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

شارع المعز لدين الله

----------


## e_elassas

شارع المعز لدين الله

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> دا المسابقه الساعه 12
> تصدقوا كنت ناسيه
> ربنا معاك يا استاذ معتز


*يا حوستك يا صميدة...

الساعة تناشر وانت جاعد عاد؟

توّك تلم فرجة "سندريللا" بتاعتنا وتبرطعوا ع الغيط...

واللي عيجع منه المركوب عنعرفه... الحدوته عتجول إكده... مش صُح يا بنية؟*

----------


## hanoaa

شارع المعز لدين الله

----------


## hanoaa

ياريت ماتبقوش تنزلوا صور 
و كمان تشيلوا التوقيعات
الصفحة بتموت عندى على ماتحن عليا و تفتح
بيتهيألى من هنا ليوم العيد هايكون جالى الضغط و السكر و إحتمال شلل نصفى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *يا حوستك يا صميدة...
> 
> الساعة تناشر وانت جاعد عاد؟
> 
> توّك تلم فرجة "سندريللا" بتاعتنا وتبرطعوا ع الغيط...
> 
> واللي عيجع منه المركوب عنعرفه... الحدوته عتجول إكده... مش صُح يا بنية؟*


صوووح يا بوى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ياريت ماتبقوش تنزلوا صور 
> و كمان تشيلوا التوقيعات
> الصفحة بتموت عندى على ماتحن عليا و تفتح
> بيتهيألى من هنا ليوم العيد هايكون جالى الضغط و السكر و إحتمال شلل نصفى


بعد الشر عنك يا هنوءه
ممكن تعدلى فيه لوحة التحكم من الإعدادات تقريبا
وتمنعى ظهور التوقيعات عندك

----------


## مصراويةجدا

هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه 
هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه

----------


## hanoaa

تفتكرى ده هايخلى الصفحة ربنا يكرمها و تفتح فى معاد المسابقة

----------


## طائر الشرق

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hanoaa
					

ياريت ماتبقوش تنزلوا صور 
و كمان تشيلوا التوقيعات
الصفحة بتموت عندى على ماتحن عليا و تفتح
بيتهيألى من هنا ليوم العيد هايكون جالى الضغط و السكر و إحتمال شلل نصفى



انا عندى فكرة يا هناء والله حامدة
عشان جهازك السلحفاة دى














ماحدش يشارك خالص 

ايه رأيك*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

جربي يا نوءه
وأكيد هايفرق كتير

----------


## قلب مصر

إعلان هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

على فكرة يا جماعة النهاردة المسابقة حلقة واحدة بس

لأني منوهتش أن حيكون فيه حلقتين


وإن شاء الله بكرة 

حيكون معانا 

3 حلقات

علشان نلحق نخلص

ميعاد الحلقة العشرين حيكون الساعة 11ونصف

ميعاد الحلقة واحد وعشرين حيكون الساعة 12 تماما

ميعاد الحلقة 22 حيكون الساعة 12 ونصف

حاولوا تتابعوا معانا

لأن حلقات بكرة أكيد حتفرق في النتيجة

كل سنة وانتم طيبين

خلاص رمضان بيخلص

والحلقات بتخلص

ولمتنا حتوحشنا

ويارب يجمعنا دايما على خير

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

نعممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> نعممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


هي هي هئ 
يا رب اكسبهم كلهم  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> هي هي هئ 
> يا رب اكسبهم كلهم


لغوش  لغوش  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

يا جماعة لو في اعتراض بلغوني
أو لو نزول الحلقات بالشكل دا حيكون متعب ليكم قولولي
وحمشي على نظامنا عادي 
والحلقات حتقف يوم 27 في كل الأحوال
بس في الحالة دي المسابقة حتقف عند 20 حلقة فقط ايه رأيكم

ياريت تقولولي الأنسب ليكم ايه علشان أكمل

----------


## مصراويةجدا

إحم إحم..

في ساعة من ساعات التجلي

كنت قاعدة بشرب شاي بلبن 

و بسكوت 

و عمالة اسقي بقى و مستمتعة عالآآآآآخر

قوم ايييييييييييه 

ترن في ودني اغنية 

و افتكركوا على طووووول

الاغنية دي تتر مسلسل من زماااان شوية 

كنت بتفرج عليه وانا صغيرة و مش فاكرة اوي الممثلين 
لكن مش هنسى ابدا الديكورات ولا العمم ولا البيشات
و الجبة و القفطان 
وكأن كل اللي متذكراه بس صورة من حلم 
حلمته مصحوب بأغنية 

مين فاكر المسلسل ده ..

"بوابة الحلواني "






*بندق ندق بوابه الحياة للايدين قومي*

 *قومي افتحي لولادك الطيبين قومي*

 *اللي بني مصر كان في الاصل حلواني*

 *وعشان كدة مصر يا ولاد حلوة الحلوات*

 *وادي وبوادي وبحور وجسور ومواني*

 *توحيد وفكر وصلاه تراتيل غنا وابتهالات*

 *وكل دا في مصر ياولاد*

 *مصر يا ولاد حلوة الحلوات*

 *اللي بني مصر كان في الاصل حلواني*

 *وعشان كدة مصر يا ولاد حلوة الحلوات*

 *اللي بني مصر كان حلواني ياولاد حلواني*

 *اسمه علي بوابتها لا زال ولا زايل*

 *ساعه الهوايل يقوم قايل يا بلداه*

 *ويجي شايل هيلاهوب شايل حمولها ويعدل المايل*

 *وعشان كدة مصر يا ولاد حلوة الحلوات*

 *اللي بني مصر كان حلواني ياولاد حلواني*

 *وعشان كدة مصر يا ولاد حلوة الحلوات*

 *باحلم يا صاحبي وانا لسه باحبي*

 *بدنيا تانيه ومصر جنه يا صاحبي*

 *واجي احقق الحلم القى موج عالي طاح بي*

 *ونعود سوا نطوي الانين بالحنين*

 *وعشان كدة مصر يا ولاد حلوة الحلوات*

 *اللي بني مصر كان حلواني ياولاد حلواني*

 :f:   :f:   :f: 
 *وعشان كدة مصر يا ولاد حلوة الحلوات*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

يعنى كده كده الحلقات هاتخلص بكره؟؟؟؟؟

يبقي نطول قعدتنا سوااا ونخليها 3 حلقات بكره

----------


## قلب مصر

> إحم إحم..
> 
> في ساعة من ساعات التجلي
> 
> كنت قاعدة بشرب شاي بلبن 
> 
> و بسكوت 
> 
> و عمالة اسقي بقى و مستمتعة عالآآآآآخر
> ...




يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا مصراوية

متعرفيش قد ايه الأغنية دي بتعمل في قلبي عمايل

والله بحس أني بدوب وانا بسمعها

والحجار بيغنيها بحنية شديدة

والأحن منه الكورس اللي بيغني وراه حنينين قوي قوي

والله مصر حلوة قوي يا ولاد

وتستاهل نحبها

يااااااااااااه يا سارة

بجد مش عارفة اقولك ايه

قلبتي عليا حب مصر

ياااااااااااه على الحب اللي بيوجع يا بلدي

اقول فيكي ايه بس يا سارة

دا أنا ملصمة نفسي بالعافية مش عايزة اتفتح في الكلام 


 :36 3 19:

----------


## قلب مصر

> يعنى كده كده الحلقات هاتخلص بكره؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> يبقي نطول قعدتنا سوااا ونخليها 3 حلقات بكره


بقولك ايه أنا مش ناقصة لخبطة النهاردة ملخبط معايا من أول امبارح  :: 

مش النهاردة 26 رمضان

يعني بكرة 27 رمضان

يعني احنا حنخلص يوم 28 رمضان 

انا اتلخبطت كتبت السبعة بدل الثمانية

وكان في نيتي أن بكرة وبعده يكونوا آخر يومين للفزورة
ويكون بكرة 3 وبعده 3 ويوم السبت حجيب شوكلاتة

فلو موافقين بكرة يوم 27 يكون في 3 حلقات

ويوم 28 يكون في 3 حلقات ونخلص الخمسة وعشرين حلقة بتوعنا بالتمام والكمال
واللي عايز يقولي اقتراحه أنا هنا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> إحم إحم..
> 
> في ساعة من ساعات التجلي
> 
> كنت قاعدة بشرب شاي بلبن 
> 
> و بسكوت 
> 
> و عمالة اسقي بقى و مستمتعة عالآآآآآخر
> ...


المسلسل والاغنية وحتى الزمن نفسه كانوا حالة جميلة جدا يا سارة حبيتها جدااااااااا انا كمان 
الحقيقة انا مش عارفة انتى بتفتكرى الحاجات دى ازاى ...!!!!!!!!!!!
بس بجد ذوقك جميل

----------


## مصراويةجدا

واااااااو 
6 حلقات في يومين دي هتبقى اكبر ملحمة في تاريخ المسابقات 

ساكن في حي السيدة و حبيبي ساكن في الحسين vs الإليازا و الأوديسا  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا مصراوية
> 
> متعرفيش قد ايه الأغنية دي بتعمل في قلبي عمايل
> 
> والله بحس أني بدوب وانا بسمعها
> 
> والحجار بيغنيها بحنية شديدة
> 
> والأحن منه الكورس اللي بيغني وراه حنينين قوي قوي
> ...


ام يوسف انا هعيط من كلامك والله  :f:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> المسلسل والاغنية وحتى الزمن نفسه كانوا حالة جميلة جدا يا سارة حبيتها جدااااااااا انا كمان 
> الحقيقة انا مش عارفة انتى بتفتكرى الحاجات دى ازاى ...!!!!!!!!!!!
> بس بجد ذوقك جميل


 اه والله يا جيجي 
رغم اني كنت صغيرة اوى ساعتها بس انا فاكرة اني تابعت المسلسل ده كله مع عيلتي 
وكنت بعشق الاغنية و بغنيها ..
اما بقى بفتكر الحاجات دي ازاي 
ما انا قولتلك كانت لحظة تجلي وشاي بلبن وبسكوت و حاجة آخر حلاوة  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> اه والله يا جيجي 
> رغم اني كنت صغيرة اوى ساعتها بس انا فاكرة اني تابعت المسلسل ده كله مع عيلتي 
> وكنت بعشق الاغنية و بغنيها ..
> اما بقى بفتكر الحاجات دي ازاي 
> ما انا قولتلك كانت لحظة تجلي وشاي بلبن *وبسكوت* و حاجة آخر حلاوة


*المهم في الموضوع يا سارة بسكوت صاجات " منزلي يعني " و لا بسكوت جاهز اللي مالوش لازمة بتاع بسكو مصر*
*ده المهم

*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *المهم في الموضوع يا سارة بسكوت صاجات " منزلي يعني " و لا بسكوت جاهز اللي مالوش لازمة بتاع بسكو مصر*
> *ده المهم
> 
> *


لااااااااااا بسكوت منزلي طبعا يا استاذ معتز 
بعد الفطار هجيب لحضرتك طبق

----------


## مصراويةجدا

زي ما وعدتك يا استاذ معتز

























بس ربنا يخليك متنساش تسيب لأم يوسف شوية
ولو حد تاني عاوز متبخلش عليه
 ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> زي ما وعدتك يا استاذ معتز
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ماشي يا جلدة*
*بسكوتاية واحدة*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أعوووووووووووووذ بالله  ::

----------


## hanoaa

المسابقة النهارده الساعه كام

----------


## hanoaa

سارة أحيانا بتطلع منك حاجات جميله أوى
بجد أنتى هايلة
بس لو لسانك يتقص منه حتة

----------


## قلب مصر

أول حلقة يا هنوءة حتكون 11 ونصف

وبعدين 12 وبعدين 12 ونصف 

بالترتيب كدة

----------


## hanoaa

أنا جيت
يالا بقى قبل مالنت يفصل

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة العشرون

يالا تعالوا بسرعة معانا

دي رحلة طويلة  حنمشيها

شارعنا قصته حكاية

تعالوا نعرفها م البداية

كان فيه قاضي 

مش اي قاضي دا قاضي الحسبة

وكان من محاسيب السلطان المملوكي مؤيد شيخ

ولما اتوفي القاضي الجليل 

دفنوه في دار ملناش دعوة بيها في قصتنا النهاردة

مكانها في شارع الأزهر

جه ابنه عبد الرحيم اتجوز من خوند الأحمدية

اللي ولدت له طفل جميل

سماه 

شهاب الدين أحمد

وكان شبه جده القاضي الكبير

وكان مصاحب برضه السلاطين

واتقرب من السلطان خوشقدم

واداله إمارة ومزايا كتير

وعينه أمير للمحمل

حب شهاب الدين أحمد 

يعمل قصر كبير كبير

يخلد اسمه على مر السنين

وبنى قصر عظيم على شاطئ النيل

كان في جماله أجمل من قصور السلاطين والإمراء 

وكان القصر تحفة فنية معمارية مالهاش مثيل

وكان كل أمله أن اسمه يتخلد هو وأسرته على مر السنين

وجه السلطان وافتتح القصر كمان

وقضى يوم من أحلى الأيام في القصر المهيب

لكن الأيام مش بتدوم لحد

حصل اللي حصل

وشهاب الدين أحمد ......

اللي كان عزيز مصر

ومتوقع أنه يبقى سلطان في يوم الأيام

دارت الأيام بيه

وأمر السلطان بالقبض عليه

وضربه بالعصا لحد ما أغمى عليه

والعامة نهبوا قصره

وفلس 

وهرب من مصر

ومات بالبقيع

والقصر رجع لحكام مصر

وتفوت سنين وتيجي سنين

وتنسى الناس السلاطين والأمرا والحكام الظالمين 

ويتبقى القصر المهيب على شاطئ النيل

ويتخلد اسم صاحبه وعيلته لمئات السنين رغم عن أنف السلاطين

وحيفضل اسمه مشهور ماهو أصل القصر مبقاش قصر وبس

دا بقى أهم قصر في تخصصه

تعالوا نشوف شارعنا اللي على ناصيته القصر بقى ايه دلوقتي

شارع أزمة

على طول زحمة

عربيات واتوبيسات

أصل شارعنا حيوي جدا ومهم

أيوة ماهو الشارع السياسي في مصر

هو في سياسة اكتر من كدة

مجالس ايه ووزارات ايه

وصحافة ايه وايه

ومدارس ومعاهد 

وكمان مسارح مصرية

وكمان أهم هيئة طبية

بسرعة بقى قبل الزحمة

تعالوا افرجكم على شارعنا

وشارعنا المرة دي بجد شارعنا 

يعني فيه بيتنا

مش الأمة دي بيتنا والشعب دا أخواتنا

خلاص بقى

لو معترضين 

تعالوا نعمل متظاهرين 

ونقف معتصمين على باب الشعب 

يمكن حد من الكبارات

يرضى يبص في مظالمنا

ولو أنهم هما اللي ظالمينا

هو ينفع تشتكي ظلمك للي ظلمك

معادلة غريبة ومش راكبة

شارعنا جاي من فم الخليج

يوصلك لحد ميدان التحرير

وبادي بقصر ومنتهي بمجمع

واضح طبعا واضح واضح

مش محتاجة كلام بزيادة

اصل انا شايفة ابو شقرة هناك

حدخل اكل رطل كباب  :: 

طبعنا وياكم يا اصحاب  :: 

يالا بقى عايزين نعرف اسم الشارع

----------


## حكيم عيووون

شارع القصر العينى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

شارع القصر العينى

----------


## e_elassas

القصر العيييييييييييييييينى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

شارع القصر العينى

----------


## hanoaa

شارع مجلس الشعب

----------


## hanoaa

لأ لو الكلام على شهاب الدين أحمد العينى
يبقى شارع القصر العينى
و لو على الإعتصامات
يبقى شارع مجلس الشعب

----------


## hanoaa

القصر العينى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ما شاء الله عليكي يا هناء 
انا حاسة ان انا اللي عايشة في المنيا  ::

----------


## hanoaa

مالك يا سارة 
عايزة إيه
يابنتى إرحمينى شويه

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الحادية والعشرين

حينا اللي حنزوره النهارده

مش حي والسلام

دا ليه حكاية ولازم نسمعها بالكلام


حينا يا سادة يا كرام

أول حي شعبي تشهده القاهرة الفاطمية

سواء أول قاهرة اللي اسسها المعز لدين الله 

أو الثانية اللي وسعها أمير الجيوش بدر الجمالي

حينا مش مجرد شارع ماشي من قدام باب زويلة

لا دا حي شاف خروج الجيوش الفاطمية ورجوعها

سواء رجعوا منتصرين أو رجعوا منكسرين

وياما شاف حينا مواكب السلاطين رايحين جايين

وفي التاريخ الحديث

حينا شهد البدايات الأولى للحركة الوطنية المصرية

ثورة يوليو اتخذته مقر لتنظيماتها السياسية والجماهيرية



حينا يا سادة يا كرام

بيبدأ من نهاية شارع محمد على من عند البواكي القديمة 

وبيمر بنهاية شارع سوق السلام والمحجر ومنطقة باب الوزير

وعلى امتداده الدراية وبيضم على  أطراقه الجانب الأيمن من شارع الأزهر

وبيستدير عبر شارع بورسعيد علشان يستكمل حدوده

في شارع راتب باشا وميدان الحلمية وشارع على ابراهيم

عارفين درب سعادة

أهو دا يبقى حارة في حينا

وبيرجع اسمه لسعادة بن الحيان

وكمان فيه حارة اليانسية

اللي بيرجع اسمها ليانس الأرمني الصقلي

اللي كان والي على برقة أيام الفاطميين

وليكم أنكم تعرفوا يا سادة يا كرام

أن في مكان حينا بالليل كانت بتدبر المكائد والمؤامرات

اللي كانت بتطيح بالسلاطين الكبار في قصورهم

حينا ومن أيام الفاطميين كان عامر بالأسواق والدكاكين

وكان فيه سوق الرقيق وخصوصا الجواري

وسوق الكفتيين 

وبالمناسبة 

الكفتيين نسبة للكفت مش للكفتة

والكفت هو اللي  كانوا بيطلوا بيه الأواني النحاسبة بالذهب والفضة

وكمان سوق الفحامين

وسوق المهمازيين والملجمين

وكمان حينا كان فيه سوق الجوخيين

وسوق الحلاويين 

حينا كان معظم سكانه من الحرفيين ولاد مصر الأصليين

حينا زي ما قولتلكم حي سياسي قديم

كان المقر الأول للإخوان المسلمين فيه 

والغريب أن المقر دا دلوقتي بقى قسم شرطة الحي

والحرفيين أولاد الحي دا على مر السنين

اختلطوا بطلبة الأزهر المجاورين 

لأنهم جم وسكنوا في الحي دا لقربه من الأزهر

واختلطوا بالحرفيين وبقى فيه جيل سياسي بيخوض مظاهرات

وبيطالب بحق الأمة والشعب

عارفين مين كان ساكن في الحي دا

محمود العيسوي اللي ضرب أحمد باشا ماهر بالرصاص 

واللي يوم ما اتعدم أمه اعترته عريس

حينا باختصار حي شعبي أصيل قوي قوي

منقوع في المصرية

حاولت اعرف اسمه راجع ليه وليه مخصوص بلون م الألوان

معرفتش

دوروا يمكن تعرفوا معايا ليه جينا متسمي على اسم لون م الألوان

----------


## حكيم عيووون

حى الدرب الأحمر

----------


## e_elassas

حى الدرب الاحمر

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الذرب الاحمر

----------


## hanoaa

العتبة الخضرا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الدرب الأحمر

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> العتبة الخضرا


*هنوووءة

أنتى راكبة اتوبيس غلط اكيد
إنتى رايحة فين ونا اقولك تركبى نمرة كام*

----------


## hanoaa

الدرب الأحمر
نزلى الحلقة الى باقية بقى يا أم يوسف
النت طلع عينى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ممكن اعرف يعني ايه جوخيين ؟؟؟

----------


## قلب مصر

هو ابن طيبة راح فين

مجاش ليه الحلقات *

ولا تكون الأعمال عملت عكوسات تاني

خير ربنا يستر يارب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

انا متابعة من بعيد وحقيقى مستمتعة بكم المعلومات الجميلة اللى عرفتها عن شوارع واحياء القاهرة
بجد تسلم ايدك يا ام يوسف على المسابقة دى واكيد هالاقى وقت ان شاء الله اراجع كل الحلقات واطلع على المعلومات الجميلة اللى فيها .... كل سنة وانتى طيبة وكل سنة وكل الاعضاء الجمال اللى اشتركوا فى المسابقة دى بخير وصحة وسلام ودايما متجمعين فى مسابقاتك الجميلة كل سنة ان شاء الله

----------


## قلب مصر

> ممكن اعرف يعني ايه جوخيين ؟؟؟


الجوخيين يا مصراوية سوق كان متخصص في بيع الجوخ
والجوخ نوع من أنواع  الصوف كان بيستورد من بلاد الفرنجة  :: 

حتى كانوا بيقولوا زمان جاكتة جوخي هههههههه

----------


## hanoaa

و لا صح و لا غلط
عادى جدا
عملت بوست الدرب الأحمر
ماتبعتش
بقلب على جوجل لقيت إن الإخوان كان ليهم مقر فى العتبه الخضرا سنة تقريبا 38
بعتها
بس
و بعدين انا مش قصتى هاجاوب و لا هاكسب
انا بدخل بس علشان اكون معاكوا
حاجة كده زى التمثيل المشرف بتاع منتخب مصر

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اعتررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررض*
*ايش معني النور بيقطع عندنا في النزلة بس*
*طب اعمل ايه*
*مش ممكن و الله*
*البنات دي لازم الواحد يخلص منهم حالا*
**

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أ/ معتز راح فين

سبحان الله كان الأول في المسابقه دى لحد نص رمضان

الياكشاويه يعلنوا عدم مسئوليتهم عن إختفااااء أستاذ معتز

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اللي مستغني عن عمرة يجاوب الحلقة دي*
**

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> و لا صح و لا غلط
> عادى جدا
> عملت بوست الدرب الأحمر
> ماتبعتش
> بقلب على جوجل لقيت إن الإخوان كان ليهم مقر فى العتبه الخضرا سنة تقريبا 38
> بعتها
> بس
> و بعدين انا مش قصتى هاجاوب و لا هاكسب
> انا بدخل بس علشان اكون معاكوا
> حاجة كده زى التمثيل المشرف بتاع منتخب مصر


هههههههههههههه والله انت عسل يا هناء 
بجد مش بتخيل اى مسابقة من غيرك 
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا قمر وعايزين نشوفك بعد رمضان ولا انتى مش بتظهرى غير فى رمضان وبس ؟؟؟؟!!!!!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *اعتررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررض*
> *ايش معني النور بيقطع عندنا في النزلة بس*
> *طب اعمل ايه*
> *مش ممكن و الله*
> *البنات دي لازم الواحد يخلص منهم حالا*
> **


هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ههههههههههههههههههه
استاذ معتز الحق هات شمعة بقى عشان النور هيقطع تاني كمان خمش ذقايق  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> هههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا بموت في البيبي ذه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *اللي مستغني عن عمرة يجاوب الحلقة دي*
> **


أنا طبعا مش مستغنيه
وعشان كده مش هاجاااااااوب
تحالفآ مع قوى الشعب  :: 
وبالتوفيق يا *أستاذ معتــــــــــــــز*

----------


## hanoaa

ربنا يخليكى يا جى جى
ده  إنتى إللى عسل
غنتى عارفة أنا ماقدرش استغنى عنكوا أبدا
بس مصر كلها عارفة إن بقالى 7 شهور بدخل دايل أب علشان الدى إس إل عندى فاصل
يرجع بس و أنا مش هاسيبكوا أبدا
و كل سنة و إنتى طيبة يا قمر

----------


## حكيم عيووون

جيهان أهلاً بيكى

هههههههههههههه

إنتى ليه مرعوبة كده

إنتى خوفتى منهم ؟

----------


## hanoaa

أستاذ معتز
ربنا يكون فى عونك
و يحرمك من إللى بالى بالك

----------


## e_elassas

من فضلك يااستاذ حكيم 

ابقى جاوب اسرع من كده عشان نلحق وقتنا بس  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*اليكشاويه بيشجعوا أستاذ معتز وإنتوا غصب وإقتدار معاهم*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> من فضلك يااستاذ حكيم 
> 
> ابقى جاوب اسرع من كده عشان نلحق وقتنا بس


يالهوووووووووووووووووووووى
فضحتينا  ::   ::   ::   :: 

بس تعرفي عندك حق بنقعد نفرفش كتير  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الثانية والعشرون

يالا اربطوا الأحزمة كويس

علشان حنركب الحنطور ويطير بينا زي الريح

اصل شارعنا طويل طويل طويل جدا

طوله اكتر من عشرين كيلو متر

شارعنا شارع حديث 

مش من الشوارع القديمة والأسماء القديمة

بالرغم من أن بدايته العمرانية 

بترجع لقبل الفتح العربي الإسلامي لمصر

فبالقرب من بدايته ناحية نهر النيل 

بنى الرومان حصن بابليون 

وبالقرب منه إنشأ عمرو بن العاص بيته وجامعه وباقي مدينة الفسطاط

وعلى مشارف أرض الشارع أنشئت مدينة العسكر

وكمان احمد بن طولون بنى مدينة القطائع 

شارعنا الطويل قوي بيقابل في طريقه من مطار القاهرة الدولي

لحد كورنيش النيل عند كوبري الملك الصالح

منشآت كتيرة قوي ومساكن وأحياء بلاحصر 

أحياء بيقيم فيها أحياء

وأحياء بيقيم فيها أموات

شارع جامع ما بين الحياة والموت

الهدوء والدوشة

الثقافة والرياضة والدين 

طريق الراحلين من مصر وكمان الراحلين من الدنيا

وكمان أول طريق بيستقبل اللي راجعين لمصر بعد غياب علشان يقابلوا الأحباب

أول واحد شق الطريق في العصر الحديث

هو الوزير السابق عبد اللطيق البغدادي بأوامر من الزعيم الراحل جمال عبد الناصر

وفي الخمسينيات كان الشارع دا معروف بأسم الطريق الحربي

وعبر امتداده الطويل شارعنا زي ما قولنا جاور بين الأحياء والأموات

وخصوصا هناك عند جبل المقطم حنشوف البيوت السكنية جنب المقابر

وامتداد شارعنا من نهر النيل لحد ما يوصل للمطار بيمر بثلاث مراحل طويلة وواسعة

الأولى بتبدأ من نهر النيل وبتبص على جامع عمرو بن العاص وحصن بابليون

وبتشق أراضي الفسطاط القديمة لحد ما توصل لأبواب مدينة كايرو لاند الترفيهية 

اللي بتعتبر دلوقتي أكبر مدن الملاخي في مصر

وبعدها بيستدير شارعنا ويتجه للشمال علشان تبدأ مرحلته الثانية

اللي بيتوازي فيها مع جبل المقطم 

ودي أكتر منطقة حيوية وغرابة بيمر فيها الشارع

وبيكون على حواف الشارع هنا

عين الصيرة وقايتباي والسيدة عائشة والقلعة والمقطم والدراسةط

وكمان بيجاور القلعة ومشيخة الأزهر

والمرحلة التانية دي من الشارع بتنتهي بحديقة عامة بتجاور حي العباسية 

علشان بعدها نبدأ آخر مرحلة من مراحل الشارع الطويل اللي هيا المرحلة الثالثة

وفيها بيتجه الشارع شرقا

 لحد ما يوصل لمطار القاهرة الدولي 

وفيها بيخترق شارعنا حي مصر الجديدة

أما بقى اسم الشارع الطويل المهم جدا

بيرجع لمين 

بيرجع لظابط كبير من الظباط الأحرار 

تاريخه طويل وحكايته كبيرة

اكيد حيجيلنا وقت نسمعها في مكان تاني

ها يا ترى عرفتوا احنا كنا في شارع ايه

----------


## e_elassas

> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


لا مش بدرى اوى كده ::

----------


## hanoaa

فين قلب مصر

----------


## حكيم عيووون

شارع صلاح سالم

----------


## مصراويةجدا

صلاح سااااالم

----------


## e_elassas

عالبركة 

شارع صلاح سالم

----------


## ابن طيبة

صلاح سالم

----------


## hanoaa

صلاح سالم

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ضاع العمر يا ولدي*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا عاملة النهاردة زي اللي بيتدرج السلم الوظيفي  :: 
حلقة كمان يا ام يوسف بقى عشان اخد مركز اول  ::

----------


## hanoaa

أستاذ معتز
فى تغيير فى معاد مسابقة حضرتك

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *ضاع العمر يا ولدي*


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## hanoaa

لأ حلقة إيه
إهمدوا بقى
أنا قعدت كتير أوى النهاردة و لا زم أقوم

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أستاذ معتز
> فى تغيير فى معاد مسابقة حضرتك


*لا يا هنوءة اخر حلقة بكرة باذن الله*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ام يوسف 
عاوزين بقى بيان بالدرجات 
عشان ابقى عاملة حسابي بكرة حالتي هتكون ازاي 
و على اساسه احدد اتسحر كويس ولا انام خفيف  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ماتيأسش يا أستاذ معتز

لسه 3 حلقات بكره

ياااااااااااااااااااااارب تاخد الــــ 15 نقطه كلهم


اليكشاويه بيشجعوا أستاذ معتز وإنتوا معاهم

----------


## قلب مصر

آه ياني ياني ياني 
مش حعمل كدة تاني

لا بجد تعبت مووووت النهاردة

مش حقدر اعمل كدة تاني يا شباب

واحضر 3 حلقات في اليوم

وخصوصا أن عم نت مش كويس وبيقطع معايا 

ومش ضامنة يعمل فيا نفس الحركة بكرة

ويرجع الساعة عشرة ونص مثلا

احنا خلينا نقول حلقتين بكرة 

وآخر حلقة تبقى بعد بكرة

ولو ليكم اقتراح تاني أنا تحت أمركم

----------


## قلب مصر

> ام يوسف 
> عاوزين بقى بيان بالدرجات 
> عشان ابقى عاملة حسابي بكرة حالتي هتكون ازاي 
> و على اساسه احدد اتسحر كويس ولا انام خفيف


عنيا يا سارة آخد رست شوية 

وآجي اعملكم البيان

لأني بجد استووووووووووووووويت النهاردة هههههههههههه

----------


## hanoaa

لأ تمام كده يا أم يوسف
بس خلى أول واحدة معادها الساعة 12 مش 11:30

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لا يا قلب مصر  جهزى التلات حلقات من دلوقتى وأحفظيهم في ملف
وبكره ساعه الحلقه كوبي وبيست وخلاص

لأن بعد بكره صعبببببببببب

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> ام يوسف 
> عاوزين بقى بيان بالدرجات 
> عشان ابقى عاملة حسابي بكرة حالتي هتكون ازاي 
> و على اساسه احدد اتسحر كويس ولا انام خفيف



*إن شاء الله تتسحرى كويس*

----------


## hanoaa

إتفقوا بس خلوا أول حلقة الساعه 12 لو سمحتوا

----------


## e_elassas

صعببببببب اوى ياام يوسف بعد بكرة 


ياريت ياريت نخلص بكرة

----------


## hanoaa

سارة يا ريت و لا تتسحرى و لا تفطرى
صومى لحد يوم العيد
يمكن ربنا يهديكى

----------


## hanoaa

يالا اشوفكوا بكرة إن شاء الله
تصبحوا على خير

----------


## قلب مصر

> انا متابعة من بعيد وحقيقى مستمتعة بكم المعلومات الجميلة اللى عرفتها عن شوارع واحياء القاهرة
> بجد تسلم ايدك يا ام يوسف على المسابقة دى واكيد هالاقى وقت ان شاء الله اراجع كل الحلقات واطلع على المعلومات الجميلة اللى فيها .... كل سنة وانتى طيبة وكل سنة وكل الاعضاء الجمال اللى اشتركوا فى المسابقة دى بخير وصحة وسلام ودايما متجمعين فى مسابقاتك الجميلة كل سنة ان شاء الله


يا حبيبتي يا جيهان

أنا كان نفسي تكوني معانا من أول رمضان زي السنة اللي فاتت

مشاركاتك وإضافاتك رائعة

سعيدة بمتابعتك الجميلة

وعايزاكي كل يوم معانا لحد ما نخلص



بس حاولي تجاوبي متخافيش يا جيجي من العصابة  :36 11 20: 

القوي في الأقوى منه ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


كل سنة وانتي جميلة وراقية ومتميزة

ويارب دايما متجمعين في الخير وعلى الخير

والعيد يهل علينا 

والكل فرحان وسعيد

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *إن شاء الله تتسحرى كويس*


 مش باين والله يا استاذ 
إلا لو حضرتك قررت تهاجر كنكا  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> سارة يا ريت و لا تتسحرى و لا تفطرى
> صومى لحد يوم العيد
> يمكن ربنا يهديكى


 ليه يا نوني تده ؟؟
انا حبت وانتي إس تحبيني
بث ولو حبت حبت حببببت 
لاخااااااثلت خثبن حنت تلضى ما تلضى  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

خلاص إن شاء الله ال3 حلقات يخلصوا بكرة

علشان فعلا بعد بكرة حيكون صعب

بس علشان خاطر هنوءة 

حنبدأ الساعة 12 ونعملها سهرة مع بعض

اتفقنا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> يا حبيبتي يا جيهان
> 
> أنا كان نفسي تكوني معانا من أول رمضان زي السنة اللي فاتت
> 
> مشاركاتك وإضافاتك رائعة
> 
> سعيدة بمتابعتك الجميلة
> 
> وعايزاكي كل يوم معانا لحد ما نخلص
> ...


ربنا يخليكى يا ام يوسف بس انا السنة اللى فاتت دخلت معاكم من نص المسابقة كدا لكن السنادى الظروف اتلخبطت معايا للاسف والنت عطل عندى فترة كبيرة عشان كدا مالحقتش غير اخر عشر ايام بس من رمضان معاكم 
وصدقينى انا مش خايفة ولا حاجة  انتى هاتعملى زى حكيم وتقولى انى خايفة ههههههههههه لا والله بس مش عاوزة الخبطلكم الدنيا وافتتلكم الدرجات وفيه ناس شقيت اوى فيها السنادى ههههههه بس كمان انتى عارفة ما اقدرش ما ادخلش مسابقتك لانى بحبها بجد وببقى مستمتعة فيها حتى ولو بالمشاهدة بس ...وانا معاكم لغاية ماتخلصوا ان شاء الله وبجد بشجع استاذ معتز مع الياكشاوية لانى متخيله اللى بيحصله دا هههههههه ربنا يكون فى عونه هههههههههه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ربنا يخليكى يا ام يوسف بس انا السنة اللى فاتت دخلت معاكم من نص المسابقة كدا لكن السنادى الظروف اتلخبطت معايا للاسف والنت عطل عندى فترة كبيرة عشان كدا مالحقتش غير اخر عشر ايام بس من رمضان معاكم 
> وصدقينى انا مش خايفة ولا حاجة  انتى هاتعملى زى حكيم وتقولى انى خايفة ههههههههههه لا والله بس مش عاوزة الخبطلكم الدنيا وافتتلكم الدرجات وفيه ناس شقيت اوى فيها السنادى ههههههه بس كمان انتى عارفة ما اقدرش ما ادخلش مسابقتك لانى بحبها بجد وببقى مستمتعة فيها حتى ولو بالمشاهدة بس ...وانا معاكم لغاية ماتخلصوا ان شاء الله وبجد بشجع استاذ معتز مع الياكشاوية لانى متخيله اللى بيحصله دا هههههههه ربنا يكون فى عونه هههههههههه


انا هعمل نفسي مش فاهمة 
وهسألك لآخر مرة 
انتي مع مين بالظبط ؟؟  ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> انا هعمل نفسي مش فاهمة 
> وهسألك لآخر مرة 
> انتي مع مين بالظبط ؟؟



ايه رأيك بقى انى بشجع استاذ معتز يا لمضة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ايه رأيك بقى انى بشجع استاذ معتز يا لمضة


بقى بتشجعي الأستاذ معتز ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











امممممممممممممممممممم



























خلاص هتنزل المرة دي  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> **
> *ايدك علي خمسة جنيه يا ام يوسف*



وانا رايحة احسب النتيجة وبقلب في المشاركات

لقيت المشاركة الجميلة دي ومكونتش شوفتها امبارح

ربنا يخليك يا ابن طيبة يارب

دا أنا كدة تمام التمام

البيبسي مشبرة والشيتوس يادوبك يكفي  :: 

ووالله الخمسة جنيه دي مش خسارة فيك

على البيبسي والشيتوس دول



وآدي ضهرها اهو لحسن تقول مزورة ولا حاجة




ربنا يخليك يارب 
ويبعد عنك عفاريت الياكشب 
ويحولهم لكاتشب على بطاطس مقرمشة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الخمسة جنيه مزووووووووورة 
لأن عرض الضهر اصغر من عرض الوش 
فأكيد الباقي من الخمسة جنيه هيكون مكتوب عليه انها مزورة  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

:15 3 39: 




 :36 33 15: 
فوووووووووووووووو
فووووووووووووووو
فوووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## قلب مصر

> فوووووووووووووووو
> فووووووووووووووو
> فوووووووووووووووووووووووو


هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اعمل فيكي ايه 

اعمل فيكي ايه

لخبطتيني حعيد م الأول هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا بووووووووووووووووووووووووليس
يا شااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااويش

----------


## قلب مصر

نتيجة الحلقة التاسعة عشر

حلقة شارع المعز

المركز الأول مصراوية جدا 5 درجات

المركز الثاني حكيم عيون 4 درجات

المركز الثالث ابن طيبة 3 درجات

المركز الرابع  أخت ضابط شرطة 2 درجة

المركز الخامس إيمان العساس 1 درجة

----------


## قلب مصر

موقف المتسابقين بعد الحلقة التاسعة عشر


مصراوية جدا 59 درجة

حكيم عيون 52 درجة

ابن طيبة 37 درجة

أخت ضابط شرطة 36 درجة

إيمان العساس 29 درجة

هنوءة 25 درجة

ناريمان 24 درجة

لمسة 12 درجة

نووجي 7 درجات

إيمان الشامي 6 درجات

اليمامة 2

 درجة ندى القلوب 1 درجة

----------


## قلب مصر

> ياريت ماتبقوش تنزلوا صور 
> و كمان تشيلوا التوقيعات
> الصفحة بتموت عندى على ماتحن عليا و تفتح
> بيتهيألى من هنا ليوم العيد هايكون جالى الضغط و السكر و إحتمال شلل نصفى


يا عيني يا بنتي هما عاملين فيكي ايه بالظبط

خلاص مش حننزل صور 

بس انتي لازم تحلي المشكلة دي بقى يا هنوءة مينفعش كدة

عايزين بعد رمضان نلاقيكي موجودة كمان

كل سنة وانتي طيبة

 :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> واااااااو 
> 6 حلقات في يومين دي هتبقى اكبر ملحمة في تاريخ المسابقات 
> 
> ساكن في حي السيدة و حبيبي ساكن في الحسين vs الإليازا و الأوديسا


شوفتي علشان مبقاش حرماكي من حاجة 

6 حلقات في يومين وفرحانة قوي  :36 1 6: 

وانا الي آخد العلقة في تجهيز الحلقات دي كلها في يومين  :36 2 5:

----------


## قلب مصر

> زي ما وعدتك يا استاذ معتز
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


وجاية على نفسك كدة ليه يا شابة
ماكونتي تخليها نص بسكوتة علشان ما شاء الله تكفي الكل  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

نتيجة الحلقة العشرين

حلقة شارع القصر العيني

المركز الأول حكيم عيون خمس درجات

المركز الثاني أخت ضابط شرطة 4 درجات

المركز الثالث إيمان العساس 3 درجات

المركز الرابع مصراوية جدا 2 درجة

المركز الخامس هنوءة 1 درجة

----------


## قلب مصر

موقف المتسابقين بعد الحلقة العشرين


مصراوية جدا 61 درجة

حكيم عيون 57 درجة

أخت ضابط شرطة 40 درجة

ابن طيبة 37 درجة

إيمان العساس 32 درجة

هنوءة 26 درجة

ناريمان 24 درجة

لمسة 12 درجة

نووجي 7 درجات

إيمان الشامي 6 درجات

اليمامة 2

 درجة ندى القلوب 1 درجة

----------


## قلب مصر

نتيجة الحلقة الحادية والعشرين

حلقة الدرب الأحمر

المركز الأول حكيم عيون 5 درجات

المركز الثاني إيمان العساس 4 درجات

المركز الثالث مصراوية جدا 3 درجات

المركز الرابع أخت ضابط شرطة 2 درجة

المركز الخامس هنوءة 1 درجة

----------


## قلب مصر

موقف المتسابقين بعد الحلقة الواحدة والعشرين 


مصراوية جدا 64 درجة

حكيم عيون 62 درجة

أخت ضابط شرطة 42 درجة

ابن طيبة 37 درجة

إيمان العساس 36 درجة

هنوءة 27 درجة

ناريمان 24 درجة

لمسة 12 درجة

نووجي 7 درجات

إيمان الشامي 6 درجات

اليمامة 2

 درجة ندى القلوب 1 درجة

----------


## قلب مصر

نتيجة الحلقة الثانية والعشرين

شارع صلاح سالم

المركز الأول حكيم عيون 5 درجات

المركز الثاني مصراوية جدا 4 درجات

المركز الثالث ايمان العساس

المركز الرابع ابن طيبة 2 درجة

المركز الخامس هنوءة 1 درجة

----------


## قلب مصر

موقف المتسابقين بعد الحلقة الثانية والعشرين 


مصراوية جدا 68 درجة

حكيم عيون 67 درجة

أخت ضابط شرطة 42 درجة

ابن طيبة 39 درجة

إيمان العساس 39 درجة

هنوءة 28 درجة

ناريمان 24 درجة

لمسة 12 درجة

نووجي 7 درجات

إيمان الشامي 6 درجات

اليمامة 2

 درجة ندى القلوب 1 درجة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

:15 3 39: 




 :36 33 15: 
فوووووووووووووووو
فووووووووووووووو
فوووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## اليمامة

> فوووووووووووووووو
> فووووووووووووووو
> فوووووووووووووووووووووووو


ايه يا بنتى ايموشنات الرعب دى..
خصوصاً دا  
حركته مخيفة
أما بيسو..خلاص..بقى من معالم المنتدى..وهوا ينفع المنتدى من غير بيسو
ههههههههه
صباح الفل
وبرعم كل الفووووووووووووووووووو اللى انتى عاملاها هشارك انهاردة..
يللا بس..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ايه يا بنتى ايموشنات الرعب دى..
> خصوصاً دا  
> حركته مخيفة
> أما بيسو..خلاص..بقى من معالم المنتدى..وهوا ينفع المنتدى من غير بيسو
> ههههههههه
> صباح الفل
> وبرعم كل الفووووووووووووووووووو اللى انتى عاملاها هشارك انهاردة..
> يللا بس..









 :15 3 39: 




 :36 33 15: 
فوووووووووووووووو
فووووووووووووووو
فوووووووووووووووووووووووو





اييييييييييييييييييه اللي جابك هنا يا صبية 
انتي مش خايفة يا بنية ؟؟
كااااااااااان بدري عليكي اللي هيحصلك يا عينية فووووووووووووووووووووو
بكلويز يا بكلويييييييز يا راعي الغنم و المعيز خبطة واحدة يعني ايوة خبطتيييين يعني لألألأ
كل اما اقوله آه يقولي هوة لأ يجرحني و اقوله آه يقولي برضو لأ ..لألألأ 

 ::

----------


## اليمامة

> فوووووووووووووووو
> فووووووووووووووو
> فوووووووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اييييييييييييييييييه اللي جابك هنا يا صبية 
> ...


 ردود الفعل بالترتيب







امشى با بتاعة البكلويز..دا احنا اللى عملناه شوربة.. ::

----------


## اليمامة

بس بجد يا أم يوسف  :f: 
مكانش ينفع أسيبك الليلة وأنا هافتقدك أوى وهافتقد الصحبة الحلوة دى والياكشاااوية الطيبين دول..
بجد انبسطت جداً بمشاركتهم المرحة وروحك الجميلة وانسجامك الأروع مع الجميع..
عايزة أقولك إنى بجد معلوماتى كانت ضئيلة عن أحياء القاهرة..ماهو احنا معذورين برضو..مدرسين التاريخ موش بيحبوا التاريخ زيكوا كدا بنفس الروح والحماس..كانوا بيعلمونا التاريخ بالتلقين والإستظهار ومع ذلك طلع الواحد دايب فى بلده..
ويمكن دا اللى خلانى ماشتركش دايماً لأنى بجد ساعات كتيرة ماكنتش عارفة فاكتفيت انى أقرأ وصفك الحى النابض بجد لأحياء القاهرة وماعتقدش ان كان فيه حد كاان يقدر يعرفنا عن الأحياء العريقة دى بنفس طريقتك اللى جمعت بين الناحية التاريخية المبسطة وروح الأسلوب المفتون بحب مصر..
كمان حاسة انى أقدر دلوقتى أتكلم عن الأحياء دى مع ولادى وتلامذتى..حاسة إنى أقدر أمشى فى القاهرة بوعى أكتر وأنا عارفة تاريخ كل حى فيها..
ومعلش بقى اعذرينى لعدم المشاركة الفعالة للأسباب اللى قلتها فوق وكمان علشان دا أول رمضان فعلى ليا معاكوا وماكنتش عارفة طبيعة المسابقات دى ووجودها أصلاً..يعنى بلفت انتباهك ان المسابقة محتاجة دعايا أكتر أو تعريف أكتر وخاصة للناس اللى متعرفش أو الناس الجديدة..لأن كل الناس القديمة عارفة المسابقة وجوها ونوعيتها...فأحياناً بيكون الإختراق صعب..
المهم ياريت انتى متحرميناش من وجودك الجميل دا بعد رمضان ومن اللمة الحلوة دى..يعنى ممكن برضو فى غير أيام رمضان تعمليلنا مسابقة أو اتنين نتجمع فيهم ..وياربت تكون كمان عن المحافظات علشان كل الناس تقدر تشارك ..وشوية دعايا مسبقة علشان الأعضاء الجدد..
لو ليا طلب هو انك تعملى موضوع مستقل بيجمع كل توصيفات للأحياء دى هنا برضو فى نفس القاعة..يعنى تجمعى الأحياء زى ما وصفتيها وعلى طريقتك كدا مع صور علشان يكون موضوع رائع سهل جدا نقراه ونرجعلة ونطبعه ونعمل عليه أنشطة واستراتيجيات..
شكراً جزيلاً ليكى وهحاول انهاردة أكون معاكى..عايزة أقولك بسمع صوت ضربات قلبى..آه والله...دول موش أى حد..دول يكشاااوية..فيه أكتر من اللى عملوه فى الأستاذ معتز..وأنا برضو قطكعوا عليا النور كام ليلة.. :: 
كل سنة وانتم جميعاً بخير..
مع خالص تقديرى ومحبتى

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> فوووووووووووووووو
> فووووووووووووووو
> فوووووووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اييييييييييييييييييه اللي جابك هنا يا صبية 
> ...


 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
لأ لأ لأ لأ لأ

----------


## مصراويةجدا

محدش ينسى النهاردة الساعة 12 
ربنا يستررررررررررر

----------


## لمسه

::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
لأ لأ لأ لأ لأ

يكشاااااوى على طوووووووووووول

----------


## اليمامة

طب أنا هنا باقعد أفكر كتير
خايبة
وبقرأ بالتفصيل
والليل أصله طويل
وموش هاخلص من المواويل
حد يغششنى والنبى
حد يعمل فيا جميل
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> طب أنا هنا باقعد أفكر كتير
> خايبة
> وبقرأ بالتفصيل
> والليل أصله طويل
> وموش هاخلص من المواويل
> حد يغششنى والنبى
> حد يعمل فيا جميل


يحنن  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ربنا معاكى يا ساره
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> يحنن


طب ان شالله فتفوتة
حتة فتفوتة
يا جلدة من البسكوتة
فتفوووووووتاااااااااا

----------


## اليمامة

> يحنن


طب إن شالله فتفوتة
حتة فتفوتة
يا جلدة من البسكوتة
فتفوووووووتاااااااااا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> طب ان حتى فتفوتة
> يا جلدة من البسكوت
> فتفوووووووتاااااااااا


 ووووووووووولا تنتوفة .. يحنن  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> ووووووووووولا تنتوفة .. يحنن


دى برضو أخلاق الياكشاوية
صدق اللى قال
حرامى ولا يكشااااوى ::

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الثالثة والعشرين


أهلا بيكم في رحلتنا الجديدة

حنروح النهاردة في رحلتنا

لشارع حديث نسبيا

بالمقارنة بالشوارع القديمة 

اللي كنا بنزورها في رحلاتنا المصرية

شارعنا بيبدأ من على بعد خطوات

من الضفة الغربية لنهر النيل

وبينتهي هنااااااااااااك عند شارع السودان 

وحي بولاق الدكرور

شارعنا محافظ قووووووووووووي على اسمه

ازاي بقى

تلاقي أسماء شوارعه ليها علاقة بأسمه

وكمان سكانه كلهم من أشقائنا العرب 

شارعنا مليان كافيتريات ومحلات ومطاعم عالمية

شارعنا زي ما قولنا حديث نسبيا

عارفين أنه كان لحد الأربعينيات اللي فاتت

عبارة عن قطعة أرض زراعية 

مشهورة بإنتاج الخضر والفاكهة لسكان القاهرة

وطبعا في نادي شهير شهير

جزء من أرض هذا الشارع

ويعتبر كمان هذا النادي الشهير أقدم مبنى في هذا الشارع

أما لوجينا اتكلمنا عن مباني الشارع

فهيا كلها مباني حديثة

مبنية على الطرز المعمارية المتطورة الحديثة

ولا يمكن تمشي في هذا الشارع ويقابلك أثر من الآثار 

أو بيت قديم بمشربية جميلة

إحساسي الدائم نحو هذا الشارع بعدم الألفة

رغم أنه من اسمه مفروض يكون بيت العيلة العربية

لكن هناك المهازل ترتكتب وبلا حرج

فزي ما الأشقاء العرب مش بيجتمعوا علشان يقرروا قرارات مصيرية لبلادهم العربية

كمان مش بيجتمعوا في هذا الشارع إلا للهلس والأكل والشوبينج والسكن

بالرغم أني مش بحب هذا الشارع

إلا أننا كان لازم نشوفه

ونشوف لما الدول العربية بتحب تتجمع في مكان

بيكون سلوك أفرادها عامل ازاي

مين حيقولنا 

اسم الشارع ايه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

جامعة الذول

----------


## حكيم عيووون

شارع جامعة الدول العربية

----------


## ابن طيبة

جامعة الدول العربية

----------


## اليمامة

جامعة الدول العربية
ممكن؟

----------


## لمسه

حلو المثل ده ياندووووو ههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا معاكى ياساااااااره يااارب 

بدعيلك من قلب يكشاوى 

شارع جامعة الدول العربيه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

جامعة الدول

----------


## hanoaa

شارع جامعة الدول العربية

----------


## اليمامة

ايه دا
صح؟
يا حلاااااااااااااااوة

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

بالتوفيق 

ساره , أ/حكيم  , أ/معتز

----------


## مصراويةجدا

طبعا هو جامعة الدول العربية لكن انا حرف الدال في الكيبورد عندي بايظ و بضطر اعمل كوبي و باست 
و انتي عارفة يا ام يوسف في هنا وحووووش  :: 
فقررت ادلع و اسميه جامعة الذول و كأن ثنتي مكثورة بقى  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

أوليييييييييييييييييي
أولييييييييييييييييييييييييي
أولييييي أولي أولي  لىىىىىىىىى

 :36 2 27:

----------


## hanoaa

أم يوسف نزل السؤال اللى بعده قبل ماسارة تسخن

----------


## e_elassas

النهاردة احنا مشجعيييييييييييييييين :hey: 

 :f: ساااااارة  :f: استاذ معتززززز  :f: استاذ حكييييييم  :f: 

 بالتوفيق يارب

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الثالثة والعشرين

حلقة شارع جامعة الدول العربية

المركز الأول مصراوية جدا 5 درجات

المركز الثاني حكيم عيون 4 درجات

المركز الثالث ابن طيبة 3 درجات

المركز الرابع اليمامة 2 درجة

المركز الخامس لمسة 1 درجة

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

بسسسسسسسسسسسسس مشجعين
 :hey:   :hey:   :hey:

----------


## قلب مصر

موقف المتسابقين بعد الحلقة الثالثة والعشرين 


مصراوية جدا 73 درجة

حكيم عيون 71 درجة

ابن طيبة 42 درجة

أخت ضابط شرطة 42 درجة

إيمان العساس 39 درجة

هنوءة 28 درجة

ناريمان 24 درجة

لمسة 12 درجة

نووجي 7 درجات

إيمان الشامي 6 درجات

اليمامة 4

 درجة ندى القلوب 1 درجة

----------


## اليمامة

> طبعا هو جامعة الدول العربية لكن انا حرف الدال في الكيبورد عندي بايظ و بضطر اعمل كوبي و باست 
> و انتي عارفة يا ام يوسف في هنا وحووووش 
> فقررت ادلع و اسميه جامعة الذول و كأن ثنتي مكثورة بقى


بجذ يا سارة وكأنك عملاها متعمذة
لديدة جداً..أوعى تغيرى لوحة المفاتيح ذى..
الله
قولى كماااااااااااااان
جامعة الذول العربية كمان  :: 
طالعة من كيبروذك بتنقط عسل
واللا نذى منك..
يالهوووووووى
 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> بجذ يا سارة وكأنك عملاها متعمذة
> لديدة جداً..أوعى تغيرى لوحة المفاتيح ذى..
> الله
> قولى كماااااااااااااان
> جامعة الذول العربية كمان 
> طالعة من كيبروذك بتنقط عسل
> واللا نذى منك..
> يالهوووووووى


 يا ذي الكثوف ههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشي يا نذى  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> يا ذي الكثوف ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ماشي يا نذى



هايغمن عليا 
حد يفوقنى بسرعة 
الحلقة قربت ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

:hey:   :hey:   :hey: 
 :hey:   :hey:   :hey: 
 :hey:   :hey:   :hey:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ربنا معاكى يا سوووووو
 :36 8 7:   :36 8 7:   :36 8 7:   :36 8 7:

----------


## ابن طيبة

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## اليمامة

> ربنا معاكى يا سوووووو


 دا على اساس اننا فى كأس العالم سعادتك  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الرابعة والعشرين

أهلا بيكم ويانا في رحلتنا النهاردة

النهاردة حنطورنا حيودينا 

على مكان جميل

تشوف النيل منه تلاقيه جميل

بالليل أو بالنهار 

شمس النهار حتلاقيها معكوسة

على صفحة النيل

بتحكي حكاية جميلة

عن عشاق لمصر

حبوها 

ومشيوا فيها

وغنوا بأسمها

وهتفوا بحبها

وشهد عليهم ربنا

وهما بيحلفوا بحياة مصر

وأنها تعيش في كل عصر

مرفوعة الراس وفي جبينها النصر

حكاية المكان دا حكاية جميلة

أصله مش مكان

دا كوبري

ومش أي كوبري

دا أجمل كوبري للنيل

آخره قلعة فنية 

مليانة فنون راقية

بالية وأوركسترا وسمفونيات

وأوله جامعة عربية اتخانقوا فيها الإخوات

والكوبري دا بالذات عليه أربع حراس

اتنين في أوله

واتنين في آخره

اعتبرهم حراس

اعتبرهم أصحاب بيت

اعتبرهم تحفة فنية

المهم

أنك لازم تلقي عليهم التحية علشان تمر بسلام 

عشاق الوطن كان الكوبري مكان مسيرتهم

علشان يوصلوا منه صوتهم 

وطبعا للخديوي اسماعيل فضل كبير

في وجود الكوبري الجميل

يا ترى عرفتوا

الكوبري اللي حنطورنا واقف عليه وبيبص على النيل منه 

يبقى كوبري ايه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

قصر النيل

----------


## حكيم عيووون

كوبرى قصر النيل

----------


## اليمامة

كوبرى قصر النيل

----------


## ابن طيبة

كوبري قصر النيل

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لا على أساس اننا في الدورة الرمضانيه للكره الشراب يا ندى  ::

----------


## اليمامة

لااااااااااااااااا
موش معقول
أنا بجاوب صح؟
حد يناولنى كوباية مايّة

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> قصر النيل



هههههههههههههههههههههه

مبروك الإختصار ده

إنتى بجد تستحقى الفوز ياسندريلا

أنا بس داخل بشاكسك

ههههههههههههه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لولولولولولولولولولولولولى

----------


## اليمامة

> لا على أساس اننا في الدورة الرمضانيه للكره الشراب يا ندى


ههههههههههههههه
موش كنتى تقوليلى
علشان عندى كام شراب.. ::

----------


## hanoaa

قصر النيل

----------


## hanoaa

إنتى إتأخرتى ليه يا أم يوسف

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> ههههههههههههههه
> موش كنتى تقوليلى
> علشان عندى كام شراب..


وإيمان عليها الكورة 

والملعب

----------


## اليمامة

> وإيمان عليها الكورة 
> 
> والملعب


وفين اللاعيبة.. :: 
والحكم..
انت لوحدك فرقة يا حكيم
والكابيرة فرقة
دا نهائى التصفيات
 ::

----------


## قلب مصر

نتيجة الحلقة الرابعة والعشرين

حلقة كوبري قصر النيل

المركز الأول مصراوية جدا     5 درجات

المركز الثاني حكيم عيون  4 درجات

المركز الثالث  اليمامة  3 درجات

المركز الرابع   ابن طيبة  2 درجة

المركز الخامس  هنوءة   1 درجة

----------


## قلب مصر

> إنتى إتأخرتى ليه يا أم يوسف


معلش يا هنوءة النت عندي مهنج قوي

وبالعافية لما بيبعت مشاركة

----------


## قلب مصر

موقف المتسابقين بعد الحلقة الرابعة والعشرين 


مصراوية جدا 78 درجة

حكيم عيون 75 درجة

ابن طيبة 44 درجة

أخت ضابط شرطة 42 درجة

إيمان العساس 39 درجة

هنوءة 29 درجة

ناريمان 24 درجة

لمسة 12 درجة

اليمامة 7 درجات

نووجي 7 درجات

إيمان الشامي 6 درجات

ندى القلوب 1 درجة

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مبروك الإختصار ده
> 
> إنتى بجد تستحقى الفوز ياسندريلا
> 
> أنا بس داخل بشاكسك
> 
> ههههههههههههه


اختصار اختصار بقى يا استاذ مش مشكلة 
ام يوسف اتعودت مني على الاصعب من كده 
حتى اسأل مجحمذ علي  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> معلش يا هنوءة النت عندي مهنج قوي
> 
> وبالعافية لما بيبعت مشاركة


لأ على مهله خالص يا أم يوسف
واحدة واحدة عليه
دى حتى آخر ليلة..

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> لأ على مهله خالص يا أم يوسف
> واحدة واحدة عليه
> دى حتى آخر ليلة..


يا حنييييييييييييين  :: 
لا على مهله مين انا لسة محطيتش لمساتي الاخيرة في الشقة  ::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> لأ على مهله خالص يا أم يوسف
> واحدة واحدة عليه
> دى حتى آخر ليلة..






*من اروع ما غنت و شدت شادية*

----------


## hanoaa

اللينك ده عليه إيه يا استاذ معتز
أصله غالبا هايفتح معايا على العيد الكبير

----------


## hanoaa

و لا يهمك يا أم يوسف
أنا مجربه غلاسته
أدينا سهرانين مع بعض

----------


## اليمامة

> يا حنييييييييييييين 
> لا على مهله مين انا لسة محطيتش لمساتي الاخيرة في الشقة


لمسات ايه بس
ومين جاب سيرة لمسة دلوقتى  :: 
انا موش عارفة بتعملوا ايه
بتشيلوا الجدران وكدا يعنى
عجيبة

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hanoaa
					

اللينك ده علىيه غيه يا استاذ معتز
أصله غالبا هايفتح معايا على العيد الكبير


دي اروع اغاني شادية يا هنوءة*
*اخر ليلة*
*و سهرنا سهرنا سهرنا*
*لحد الفجر*
*ما بان علينا*
*و صبح علي عنينا*

*روعة*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## حكيم عيووون

انا لسه هنا

ههههههه

----------


## حكيم عيووون

لآاااااااااااااااااااااااااخر نقطة مهلبية

ههههههههههههههه

----------


## ابن طيبة

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## حكيم عيووون

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## قلب مصر

الحلقة الأخيرة

حلقة الصحبة الجميلة

الحلقة دي بجد عزيزة على قلبي قوي

ومحوشاها من أول الحلقات

علشان تكون هيا مسك الختام

مكان حبيته من زمااااااااااان

ومعاكم حبيته اكتر وبقى ليه في قلبي ذكرياااات

كل ما حمشي هنااااك

أكيد حفتكركم 

حاجة كدة

بقت عاملة زي الوشم على القلب وعلى الوجدان

مكانا يا سادة يا كرام

مكان كان زمااااااان 

وزمان ياما كان

في جكايات من أجمل الحكايات المصرية

بيقولوا زماااااان

كان فيه أرض زراعية 

ولما كان النيل بيفيض بخيره

كان الفلاحين بيقوموا بتلويق الأرض الزراعية

والتلويق يا كرااااام يعني تجريف الأرض الزراعية بجزوع خشبية بدائية

كانت بتجرها الحيوانات 

وكان بيركبها الفلاحين مش علشان يتفسحوا

لا علشان يضغطوا على الجزوع الخشبية

فتقوم بتجريف أكبر قدر ممكن من الطمي 

اللي كانت فايدته للزرع ألف ألف مرة من الأسمدة اللي بيستعملها الفلاحين الآن

دي حكاية التلويق زماااااااااااااان

أما بقى حينا دلوقتي 

فحكايته حكاية

فيه أهم جامعة مش مصرية

وكمان اتعمل فيه جراج متعدد الطوابق

كان من أوائل الجراحات في مصر

وحينا كان فيه تروماي زمااااااااااان

وكمان كان فيه كوبري للمشارة جميل 

حينا في وسط البلد

أهم نقطة بتوصلك لقصر عابدين



كل الحكايات دي عن حينا كانت بالنسبة لي زمااااااااااااان

أما بقى الآن

فحينا بقى مشهور

بأنه تبع الكابيرة

ماهو مفيش مكان اروح فيه

إلا والكابيرة تفتكره حينا

أعمل فيها ايه بس

أصل حينا دا كان أصله باااااااااااااااب

ومش أي باااااااااااااااب

دا بااااااااااااب الأحباااااااااااب

أحباب اتقابلوا ف منتدى وحبوا مصر

وعشقوا ترابها

وغنولها غناوي جميلة

واتفسحوا م السيدة لسيدنا الحسين


وزي ما ابتدينا بباااااااااب الشعرية

ولقينا مع بعض على الحسين والحلمية والعباسية والسكاكيني

وقصر النيل وباب الخلق 

كان لازم نختم بأهم باب في مسابقتنا 

بااااااااااااااااااب ..............


صدقوني مش عايزة اختم الفزورة علشان 

علشان حاسة أنها الفزورة الأخيرة

يمكن بحس أني عايزة أعيش

معاكم في الأماكن دية

بس أكيد حنتقابل ونتجمع

ونتصاحب ونحكي مع بعض

حكايات شوارعنا الجميلة

من السيدة لسيدنا الحسين

 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


بكلويظ...بكلووووووويظ  ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

باب اللوق 
تعالى لحمو يا ولا  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

باب لوقك ياسندريلا

----------


## اليمامة

طلعت حرب

----------


## ابن طيبة

*مش هاقدر اجاوب لان اخت ضابط شرطة " ايمان ما جاوبتش الحلقة اللي فاتت عشان انا اكسب*
*و ده موقف روعة*
*عشان كده مش هاجاوب يا ايمان و تكسبي انت*
**

----------


## اليمامة

بقى هو دا بقى باب اللوق
أخيراً اتقابلنا
ولما يطلع باب اللوق
مانطلعش احنا
حكم

----------


## hanoaa

باب اللوق

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> طلعت حرب


طلعت يا محلا نورها شمس الشموسىىى  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

لا يا أستاذ معتز حضرتك كسبت خلاص وألف مبروووووووووك عليك

----------


## اليمامة

مبررررررررررررررررررررررررروك يا سارة
مبررررررررررررروك يا قمر عليكn
كنتى نجمة متألقة
والفوز دا قليل عليكى بجد
فرحانة علشانك اوى اوى اوى
تعالى بقى 
عايزة أرمى عليكى كل الورود اللى معايا
 :f2:   :f2: 
 :f2: 
 :f2: 
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*وسع انت وهوا وهيا ونا

وطبق مهلبية بالهنا

لــــ  " سندريلا المنتدى "

مبروك

روحك جميلة

قدرتى تعملى جو حلو من الضحك الراقى الجميل

فى المنتدى كله

كل سنة وانتى بخير وطيبة اوى

وعيد حلو عليكى 

مليان بالونات صابون*






*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## قلب مصر

> *مش هاقدر اجاوب لان اخت ضابط شرطة " ايمان ما جاوبتش الحلقة اللي فاتت عشان انا اكسب*
> *و ده موقف روعة*
> *عشان كده مش هاجاوب يا ايمان و تكسبي انت*
> **


طب أجاوب أنا وأقول باب اللوق وتديني الأول في مسابقتك هنااااااااااك

ربنا يديم الروح الجميلة يا ابن طيبة

وتكون لمتنا دايما جميلة وفي حب مصر

----------


## hanoaa

حلوة أوى الروح اللى بينا
يارب دايما متجمعين فى الخير و على الخير
ألف مليون مبروك للفايزين
كل سنة و كلنا طيبين و بخير و مع بعض

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *مش هاقدر اجاوب لان اخت ضابط شرطة " ايمان ما جاوبتش الحلقة اللي فاتت عشان انا اكسب*
> *و ده موقف روعة*
> *عشان كده مش هاجاوب يا ايمان و تكسبي انت*
> **


 *
خلاص يا أ/معتز حتى من غير ماتجاوب حضرتك 44 وأنا 42
وبعدين دا حقك من أول المسابقه
ألف مبرووووووووووووووووك عليك تستاهل أكتر من كده بجد
*

----------


## اليمامة

> طلعت يا محلا نورها شمس الشموسىىى


ههههههههههههههههههه..هههههههههههه
كدا برضو..كله من التنتوفة
انا قلت اسيبهالك علشان تفوزى
كملى الأغنية يا فالحة.. ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> باب لوقك ياسندريلا


ايوه فعلا هو باب لوقي 
و المفروض بقى يتكتب بإسمي خلاص  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

يا جماعة لو تعرفوا أنا شايلة حلقة باب اللوق في قلبي من امتى هههههههههههههههه


من أول يوم في المسابقة

وأنا بقول

لو ربنا ادالي عمر وكملت المسابقة

آخر حلقة لازم تكون باب اللوق

علشان اهديه لحبيبة قلبي سارة

اللي بحبها قوي قوي 

مبروك  عليكي يا سارة باب اللوق

ومبروك عليا أني عرفتكم وقابلتكم وشوفت معاكم رحلات جميلة لفينا فيها في مصر

حواريها وشوارعها وميادينها وكباريها

بجد سعيدة قوي بيكم

 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

سارااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااا
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا توأم روحى
 :36 8 8:  :36 8 8:  :36 8 8:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*إيمان

تحية خاصة

كل عيد وانتى طيبة وفرحانة

إبن طيبة

قلبك جميل

وهيفضل قلبك جميل

*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

مبروووووووووووك يا أ/حكيم
مبروووووووووووووووووووووك يا أ/معتز

فرحانه أوى بجد النهارده

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> مبررررررررررررررررررررررررروك يا سارة
> مبررررررررررررروك يا قمر عليكn
> كنتى نجمة متألقة
> والفوز دا قليل عليكى بجد
> فرحانة علشانك اوى اوى اوى
> تعالى بقى 
> عايزة أرمى عليكى كل الورود اللى معايا


الله يبارك فيكي يا نذى
مبسوطة اوى بوجودك معانا 
انتي انسانة جميلة اوى و بحبك والله اوىىىىىىىىىى
و بتمنى من ربنا لو مكانش مقدر لنا اللقاء في الدنيا 
نلتقي في الجنة بإذن الله 
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## hanoaa

قلب مصر ميرسى أوى على المسابقة
كل الموجودين
حكيم عيون
سارة
أ. معتز
إيمان
ندى
ميرسى على صحبتكوا الجميله
ماتعرفوش المسابقة هنا و عند أستاذ معتز عملت فيا إيه
مع انى كنت عاملة زى اللى بيكافح الإحتلال 
بس كنت مبسوطة
و مع إن القعدة على الكومبيوتر بقيت  شئ صعب بالنسبة لى
بس كنت مستمتعه بإنى فى وسطكوا
خرجتونى من جو التعب و الملل و الدكاترة و تعليماتهم السخيفة
ميرسى ليكوا اوى

----------


## قلب مصر

> *
> خلاص يا أ/معتز حتى من غير ماتجاوب حضرتك 44 وأنا 42
> وبعدين دا حقك من أول المسابقه
> ألف مبرووووووووووووووووك عليك تستاهل أكتر من كده بجد
> *


إيمان أنتي إنسانة جميلة قوي وقلبك حلو 

مش عارفة ليه كنت حاسة أنك حتعملي كدة من امبارح وراهنت على دا مع نفسي

ومخيبتيش ظني

لأن مشاركاتك من امبارح كان فيها الروح الجميلة دي

وبينت قد ايه انتي  حد حلو وجميل

وكفاية عليكي بقى الكلمتين دول

علشان انتو بجد عصابة عصابة عصابة

غير أنكم بتلطشوا النقط في المسابقات

كمان لطشتوا قلبنا وخليتونا نحبكم فوق ما تتخيلوا
:f2  :f2:   :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الف الف مبروك سارة الشقية*



*الف الف مبروك حكيم الرائع*

----------


## اليمامة

> الله يبارك فيكي يا نذى
> مبسوطة اوى بوجودك معانا 
> انتي انسانة جميلة اوى و بحبك والله اوىىىىىىىىىى
> و بتمنى من ربنا لو مكانش مقدر لنا اللقاء في الدنيا 
> نلتقي في الجنة بإذن الله


نذى والله بتحبك من كل قلبها :: 
وإن شاء الله هنتقابل يا سارة
فى الدنيا
والآخرة..
إنتى بنوتة جميلة أوى
وكنت سعيذةة أوى انى معاكوا فى حلقة تتويجك ذى
وماتنسيش الفيذيوهات
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

ولادي واقفين جنبي مش فاهمين في ايه

شايفني عماله اضحك وابتسم

وفي نفس الوقت حنفية شغالة من عنيا

ويس قاعد يسألني 

هو انتي فرحانة ولا زعلانة يا ماما

مش عارفة أجاوب عليه

أنا فرحانة قوي بيكم 

وزعلانة أن النهاردة آخر حلقة 

احساس صعب قوي أنك تفرح وتزعل من نفس الحاجة

----------


## ابن طيبة

**

*ايمان لموقفك ال*

**

----------


## اليمامة

ألف مبروك يا حكيم
حقيقى انت كنت هايل
معلوماتك عن أحياء القاهرة مذهلة
بس كان ليا سؤال لو تسمح عندك
انت مابتديش دروس خصوصية
ههههههههههه
وألف مبروك يا أستاذ معتز
وموش عارفة مبروك على ايه واللا ايه
انت عملت كتير أوى
ومليون مبروك ليكى يا إيمان
دايماً كنتى جميلة وطول عمرك معانا هنا جميلة
الله أعلم بقى هناك بتبقى عاملة ازاى :: 
ههههههههههههه
جميلة برضو طبعاً
وماتنسيش لسة ورانا مهمة "كيف تصبحين امرأة جذابة"
سامعة يا سارة ..
بحبكم جدا
وكل سنة وانتم طيبين
 :f2: :f2  :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

سارة

البنت المصراوية الجدعة قوي

ألف ألف مبروك

يا حبيبة قلبي

بجد سعادتي بيكي فوق ما تتخيلي

أنتي مكسب جميل 

وبتمنى أشوف بنتي في حماسك وذكائك

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> يا جماعة لو تعرفوا أنا شايلة حلقة باب اللوق في قلبي من امتى هههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> من أول يوم في المسابقة
> 
> وأنا بقول
> 
> لو ربنا ادالي عمر وكملت المسابقة
> 
> ...


*
قلب مصر

الروح المُبدعة

والقلب الطيب

مشاركتك فى موضوع المائدة وانتى بتتكلمى عن صلاح جاهين كانت مُذهلة

بتأكد روعة إحساسك

ومسابقتك دايما بيبان منها حبك الكبير لمصر وترابها وناسها

تحياتي ليكي بجد

وتحية خاصة لروحك اللى بتقدر تجمعنا كلنا بحب 

كل سنة وانتى طيبة

وعيد حلو عليكى ودايما بخير*





*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*قلب مصر*

**

**

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *وسع انت وهوا وهيا ونا
> 
> وطبق مهلبية بالهنا
> 
> لــــ  " سندريلا المنتدى "
> 
> مبروك
> 
> روحك جميلة
> ...


لالالالا
محدش يسمع كلام الاستاذ خليكوا هنا 
محدش يوسع انا بقول اهو  :: 

ميرسي على طبق المهلبية و الكلام الرقيق 
و شكرا لحضرتك 
كنت منافس قوي 
و امبارح بقى 15 درجة رعبوني  :: 
وبصراحة اكتر انا كنت ناوية اجاوب بعد حضرتك و استاذ معتز او ايمان الحلقة دي يعني عشان نفرح كلنا
بس فضلت اعمل ريفريش للصفحة محدش جاوب كمان افتكرت ان الجايزة الاولى ب 50 جنيه 
صعبت عليه ام يوسف اوى قولت مبدهاش بقى و جاوبت 
مبروك على حضرتك المركز الثاني هنا و الاول هناك (طبعا هنا وهناك بقوا مكانين غنيين عن التعريف  ::  )
و عيد سعيد عليك يا رب 
وميرسي عالأغنية اللي بحبها اوى 
و البلالين و الصابون اكيد موجودين طبعا

----------


## اليمامة

> ولادي واقفين جنبي مش فاهمين في ايه
> 
> شايفني عماله اضحك وابتسم
> 
> وفي نفس الوقت حنفية شغالة من عنيا
> 
> ويس قاعد يسألني 
> 
> هو انتي فرحانة ولا زعلانة يا ماما
> ...


انت إنسانة بمعنى الكلمة
ودا موش من مجرد انطباع مبدئى من المنتدى
لأ بالصوت والروح إتأكدت
حسيتك وعارفة ان احساسى ناحيتك كان صح
ربنا يبارك فيكى
أنا كمان حاسة اوى بزعل
بس عزائى اننا مع بعض
وهنحاول جدا نمسك بعض
ومانتوهش من بعض
يللا بقى طمنى يوسف
وفهميه
كل سنة واسرتك الجميلة بخير وسعادة  :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> قلب مصر ميرسى أوى على المسابقة
> كل الموجودين
> حكيم عيون
> سارة
> أ. معتز
> إيمان
> ندى
> ميرسى على صحبتكوا الجميله
> ماتعرفوش المسابقة هنا و عند أستاذ معتز عملت فيا إيه
> ...


كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا هناء
ووجودك كان رقيق وجميل زيك
أن شاء الله دايماً تكونى بخير وفى أحسن حال وكل سنة وانتى طيبة
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> انت إنسانة بمعنى الكلمة
> ودا موش من مجرد انطباع مبدئى من المنتدى
> لأ بالصوت والروح إتأكدت
> حسيتك وعارفة ان احساسى ناحيتك كان صح
> ربنا يبارك فيكى
> أنا كمان حاسة اوى بزعل
> بس عزائى اننا مع بعض
> وهنحاول جدا نمسك بعض
> ومانتوهش من بعض
> ...


ندى ليكي مشاركة في ذمتي مش عارفة أجاوب عليها دلوقتي
بس حجاوبك عليها وحعمل الموضوع هدية علشان خاطر عيونك
بجد عايزة أوقف دموعي علشان أعرف اشوف الشاشة قدامي
بحبكم قوي قوي
ويارب روحنا الجميلة تفضل زي ما هيه

ونفضل ماسكين حب مصر في قلبنا ومحافظين عليه 

يارب جمعنا يارب 

يارب يارب يارب

----------


## اليمامة

> ندى ليكي مشاركة في ذمتي مش عارفة أجاوب عليها دلوقتي
> بس حجاوبك عليها وحعمل الموضوع هدية علشان خاطر عيونك
> بجد عايزة أوقف دموعي علشان أعرف اشوف الشاشة قدامي
> بحبكم قوي قوي
> ويارب روحنا الجميلة تفضل زي ما هيه
> 
> ونفضل ماسكين حب مصر في قلبنا ومحافظين عليه 
> 
> يارب جمعنا يارب 
> ...


ربنا يخليكى ليا  :f: 

تعبك دا يا أم يوسف أنا موش هاضيعه هدر
دا كلام واحساس ينكتب بالدهب
هاشتغل بيه فى مصر ولمصر
ودايما هاقول انك اللى عملاه وهاذكر اسماء كتير هنا
صدقينى هاعمل بيه نشاط جامد مع بنات مصريين ومتحمسين
وهاصورلك وأوريكى
صدقينى يا حبيبتى انت عملتى حاجة جميلة
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> سارااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااا
> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا توأم روحى


حبيييييييييبتي 
و روح قلبي 
و توينزي الروحي ايمي 
البنوتة الجدعة النقية 
اللي دايما اللي في قلبها على لسانها 
بحبك اوي يا ايمان والله 
و بحب قلبك اللي عامل زي قلب الاطفال 
ربنا يخليكي ليه 
و مبروك المركز الرابع عليكي 
مع انك متستحقيش اي مركز 
و المفروض تاخدي صفر كبير 
بس موس موسكلة  :: 
حبببببببك يا نوني  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> حبيييييييييبتي 
> و روح قلبي 
> و توينزي الروحي ايمي 
> البنوتة الجدعة النقية 
> اللي دايما اللي في قلبها على لسانها 
> بحبك اوي يا ايمان والله 
> و بحب قلبك اللي عامل زي قلب الاطفال 
> ربنا يخليكي ليه 
> و مبروك المركز الرابع عليكي 
> ...


 ::   :: 
موش كفايه عليها الكورة الشراب
ووقفت جون كمان
هههههههه
بحبك يا إيمان اوى
وسعيدة اننا من بلد واحدة.. :f:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> قلب مصر ميرسى أوى على المسابقة
> كل الموجودين
> حكيم عيون
> سارة
> أ. معتز
> إيمان
> ندى
> ميرسى على صحبتكوا الجميله
> ماتعرفوش المسابقة هنا و عند أستاذ معتز عملت فيا إيه
> ...


هنوووءة
عارفة يا هناء 
انا بحب اغلس عليكي اوي معرفش ليه  :: 
هو انا اساسا غلسة 
بس انتي بالذات بحس اني مش قادرة امنع نفسي من التغليس عليكي 
تفتكري ليه ؟؟



ليه؟؟



انا اقولك ليه ؟







حاضر هقولك ليه 











غلاااااااااااسة  ::p: 
 :: 

بس والله بحبك اوى 
وبحس انك عاوزة تشديني من ودني 
و ببقى مبسوطة بالإحساس ده اوى
انا كنت هادعي عالدايل أب اللي حرمنا من مشاركاتك 
بس انتي كده اللي هتضيعي في الرجلين لا دايل اب ولا دي اس إل 
يعني حاجة آخر بلالا  :: 

حبببببببك يا  نوني حبببببك

 :36 1 41:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

عن  اذنكم بقى هالحق الساعتين الفاضلين في اخر ليلة وترية
وابقى ارجعلكم ..

----------


## لمسه

*قريت كل المشاركات وبقيت زى قلب مصر والله بضحك وبعيييييييييط 

ياربنااااااااااااااااااا هو ده الحب والوفاء 

عجبتى اوى اوى كلمه ندى نمسك ادين بعض علشان مانتوهشى الله عليكى ياندى 

والله الله على اخت ظابط هى دى ايمان يااستاذ معتز  اكبر مكسب من النت والله 

ساسوووووووووو سووووووو روحى واختى وحبيبتى 

الف الف مبروووووووووووك يااختى ياااااحبيبتى 

فاكره الكلمه دى ياساره دى رسالتك ليه من سنتين ولسه موجوده على موبيلى 

بحبكو كلكووووووووو 

بحبك ياساره بجد بجد 

ايمى حياتى بحبك يااجمل قلب 

قلب مصر بجد انتى اجمل وارق واطهر قلب اسفه لو كنت جرحتك بدون قصد بحبك اوووووووى 

استاذ معتز ندمانه انى ماتعرفتش على حضرتك من زمااااااان اسفه بجد يااطيب قلب 

ندى بحبك اوووووووى والله ومن زمان وانتى عارفه كنت اتمنى انك تعرفينى بسس 

العسااس تؤام روحى بحبك 

استاذ حكيم الف مبروك هنا وهناك يامكتسسسسسح 

ندى القلوب بحبكككك 

هنؤتى بحبكككك وحشتينى اوى من زمان ماتكلمناش اميل والله ليكى وحشه كبييره اوووووووى 

 ياجماااااااعه البخووووووور بقى 

وخمسه وخمييييييييييسه علينا وعلى اليكشاويه هههههههههههههههههه

بـــــــــــــــــحـــــــــــــــــــبـــــــــــ  ــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــوووووووووووو*

----------


## قلب مصر

ألف ألف ألف مبروك للجميع

كل واحد كتب حرف هنا 

مديوناله بكتير من الشكر والحق

لسه كلامنا مش حيخلص دلوقتي

لينا قعدة مع بعض وجوايز كمان

ياريت حكيم عيون وابن طيبة

تبعتولي اسم  شبكة التليفون 

علشان أقدر ابعت الجايزة

ولو أنها لا ترقى أبدا أبدا 

ولا تقابل أبدا أبدا

ثقافتكم ولا مجهودكم معايا في المسابقة

وسارة أنا عارفة هيا تبع شركة ايه

ولسه لينا حكاوي جميلة في حب مصر

نحكيها ونتكلم فيها

ولسه لينا كلام مع كل اللي شاركونا النهاردة ومن أول رمضان

 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *إيمان
> 
> تحية خاصة
> 
> كل عيد وانتى طيبة وفرحانة
> 
> إبن طيبة
> 
> قلبك جميل
> ...


 
ألف مبروووووووووك يا أ/ حكيم
بجد تستحق الفوز هنا وفي آثار بلدنا
صحيح جااااااااااااهدنا كتير علشان نقرب فرق النقاط بس
والحمد لله نجحنا في كده
شكرا لتواجدك اللى فرق معانا كتير
وألف مبروووووووووك
وكل سنه وحضرتك بألف خير

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> الله يبارك فيكي يا نذى
> مبسوطة اوى بوجودك معانا 
> انتي انسانة جميلة اوى و بحبك والله اوىىىىىىىىىى
> و بتمنى من ربنا لو مكانش مقدر لنا اللقاء في الدنيا 
> نلتقي في الجنة بإذن الله



مين الأخت دى ؟؟؟؟
دى مش ساره يا عالم
ال لو مش مقدر ونلتقي وجنه ودنيا
دى مش طريقتها خالص

دى لو فعلا ساره هاتقول 
أبوووووووووك هايسيب البيت يا سلطان هاهاهاااا
وهاتطربق فوق دماغ أهالينا يا أبو السلاطين هاهاهاااااااااا

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> قلب مصر ميرسى أوى على المسابقة
> كل الموجودين
> حكيم عيون
> سارة
> أ. معتز
> إيمان
> ندى
> ميرسى على صحبتكوا الجميله
> ماتعرفوش المسابقة هنا و عند أستاذ معتز عملت فيا إيه
> ...


 
وإنتى كمان ماتعرفيش وجودك فارق معانا إزاى
بجد يا نوءه مفيش أجمل من اللمه الحلوه
بجد بتغلب أى تعب وإرهاق
ربنا ما يحرمنا من بعض كلنا
 :11 6 204:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ولادي واقفين جنبي مش فاهمين في ايه
> 
> شايفني عماله اضحك وابتسم
> 
> وفي نفس الوقت حنفية شغالة من عنيا
> 
> ويس قاعد يسألني 
> 
> هو انتي فرحانة ولا زعلانة يا ماما
> ...


نفس إحساسي والله
برغم الفرحة لفوزنا كلنا النهارده
بس مايجيش ذره جمب الحزن على نهاية المسابقات
كل سنه وإنتى بخير يا أم يوسف
وكل سنه وإنتى الفرحه والضحكة الحلوه لينا

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> **
> 
> *ايمان لموقفك ال*
> 
> **


والله يا أستاذ معتز أنا ماعملتش حاجه
دا حقك والله
ياكشي ربنا يسعدك ويرزقك بالصحه والعافيه



بس كان عندنا طلب بسيط من حضرتك
تيجى تضمنا من العباسيه عاوزين نخرج بقا
وحضرتك أدرى واحد بحالتنا  :: 



 ::   ::   ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> ألف مبروك يا حكيم
> حقيقى انت كنت هايل
> معلوماتك عن أحياء القاهرة مذهلة
> بس كان ليا سؤال لو تسمح عندك
> انت مابتديش دروس خصوصية
> ههههههههههه
> وألف مبروك يا أستاذ معتز
> وموش عارفة مبروك على ايه واللا ايه
> انت عملت كتير أوى
> ...


جذابه إيه بقا دا الكومبيوتر والتدقيق في الساعه هايخليكى تغييري الموضوع
وتخليه " كيف تصبحين إمرآه وكفايه عليكوا"  :: 

أهو هوا دا شكلنا   :: 


نادووووو 
ريلي أى لاف يوووو

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> إيمان أنتي إنسانة جميلة قوي وقلبك حلو 
> 
> مش عارفة ليه كنت حاسة أنك حتعملي كدة من امبارح وراهنت على دا مع نفسي
> 
> ومخيبتيش ظني
> 
> لأن مشاركاتك من امبارح كان فيها الروح الجميلة دي
> 
> وبينت قد ايه انتي  حد حلو وجميل
> ...


 
 ::   ::   ::   :: 
تصدقي يا أم يوسف أنا اكتشفت إكتشاف فظيع ومرعب
إنى طلع عندى دم أصل وشي أحمر من كلامكوا .... تخيلي
ولا بيقولوا عندى أنيميا ليه بقا
عالم فاضيه
هاتلاقيه واخد دبلوووون زى ساره كده وعاملى فيها دكتور تحاليل  :: 
يلا ما علينا
........................
تعرفي يا أم يوسف بجد المسابقة بتنجح بأصحابها
الروح الحلوه اللى فيكى وضحكتك اللى من القلب
هى اللى شجعتنا وعملت الجو الراااااااااااااااائع دا

غصن زيتوووون لأجمل قلب أم يوسف
 :36 3 9:

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> سارة
> 
> البنت المصراوية الجدعة قوي
> 
> ألف ألف مبروك
> 
> يا حبيبة قلبي
> 
> بجد سعادتي بيكي فوق ما تتخيلي
> ...


بتدعى على بنتك لييييييييييييه يا أم يوسف؟؟؟؟
ليه ليه ليه ليه
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> موش كفايه عليها الكورة الشراب
> ووقفت جون كمان
> هههههههه
> بحبك يا إيمان اوى
> وسعيدة اننا من بلد واحدة..


 
هوا كله حب حب مفيش شتيمه  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> حبيييييييييبتي 
> و روح قلبي 
> و توينزي الروحي ايمي 
> البنوتة الجدعة النقية 
> اللي دايما اللي في قلبها على لسانها 
> بحبك اوي يا ايمان والله 
> و بحب قلبك اللي عامل زي قلب الاطفال 
> ربنا يخليكي ليه 
> و مبروك المركز الرابع عليكي 
> ...


 
سارااااااااااااا 
مش بحب الأصفاااااااااااااااااااار
الصراحه والحق يقال أنا استاهل قولى كده قيمة 15
غير طبعا باب الحديد زميل باب اللوق :: 
والباقي كله غش آه بس غش بشرف  :: 
وأحلى من الشرف مفيش يا آه يا آه  :: 

ساره اللى بموت فيها
اللى اتعرفنا على بعض في مشكله
واتقوت علاقتنا في مشكله
واللى دبت فيها برضه من مشكله

فاكره يا بنت يومها وإحنا قاعدين نعيط قصاد بعض
 وتقوليلى أنا هاريحكوا منى خالص وهامشي علشان ماأزعلش حد منى :: 
.............................

دا أنا هافضحك يا حبي
هاجرسك يا قلبي  :: 
ساره أم بدوى دى اللى قلبها زى حته البسكوتايه 
بجد يتخاف عليها من الهوا الطاير


ولى كلمة أخيره
ساره 
أرجوكى
أرجوووووووووووكى
عندما يغيب قرص الشمس الدامى ...... لا تذكرينى
 ::   ::   :: 
حبببببببببببببببببببك يا عرق  سوسى  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

> *قريت كل المشاركات وبقيت زى قلب مصر والله بضحك وبعيييييييييط 
> 
> ياربنااااااااااااااااااا هو ده الحب والوفاء 
> 
> عجبتى اوى اوى كلمه ندى نمسك ادين بعض علشان مانتوهشى الله عليكى ياندى 
> 
> والله الله على اخت ظابط هى دى ايمان يااستاذ معتز  اكبر مكسب من النت والله 
> 
> ساسوووووووووو سووووووو روحى واختى وحبيبتى 
> ...


وهيلا هيلا هيلا هيلاهووووووووووووووووو
اليكشاويه مفيش زيوووووووووووو
 :36 2 55:  :36 2 55:  :36 2 55: 











وهاتلاقينا من ورا بعض مقطعيييييييييين فروه بعض  ::

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ساره




أ/ حكيم




أ/ معتز



أنا وإيمان العساس ولمسه وهنوءه وندى وكله المشاركين

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*حبيبتى أم يوسف*

----------


## اليمامة

> *قريت كل المشاركات وبقيت زى قلب مصر والله بضحك وبعيييييييييط 
> 
> ياربنااااااااااااااااااا هو ده الحب والوفاء 
> 
> عجبتى اوى اوى كلمه ندى نمسك ادين بعض علشان مانتوهشى الله عليكى ياندى 
> 
> والله الله على اخت ظابط هى دى ايمان يااستاذ معتز  اكبر مكسب من النت والله 
> 
> ساسوووووووووو سووووووو روحى واختى وحبيبتى 
> ...


يا حبيبة قلبى يا لمسة
أنا كمان بحبك أوى ومن زمان والله وعرفاكى كويس جدا كمان..من أيام عضو لم يعرفه أحد
ومن قبلها
كلامك أسعدنى وشرف ليا هى معرفتك
ربنما يسعدك دايما ويفرح قلبك الطيب
وكل ينة وانتى طيبة
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> جذابه إيه بقا دا الكومبيوتر والتدقيق في الساعه هايخليكى تغييري الموضوع
> وتخليه " كيف تصبحين إمرآه وكفايه عليكوا" 
> 
> أهو هوا دا شكلنا  
> 
> 
> نادووووو 
> ريلي أى لاف يوووو


هههههههههههههه
ليه كدا بس يا ايمان
هى ديتها نومة حلوة بشبع
بعد سهر الليالى دا
وهنبقى قمرات من تانى
ونكمل حديتنا بقى هناك
فى الموضوع اياااه
اللى هانعمل فيه البدع
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الحلقة الياكشي و عشرون بعد المائة 


و كالعادة هنركب الحنطور و ناخده كعب داير لحد الحمار ما يقول حقي برقبتي ..

ركزوا معايا و قوموا طسوا وشكوا بشوية بنزين 
عشان مش هفضل اشرح كتير يا حلوين _اكمني مصدعة_
شارعنا النهاردة شارع قصييييييييير اقصر مما تتخيلوا 
و عنده هشاشة عظام ..
بس هو شارع تاريخي 
_تاريخي تاريخي يعني مش اي كلام_
الشارع قصير و عنده بؤليلة في صباع رجله الصغير 

شارعنا مينفعش يبقى عالنيل 
لحسن البلدية تيجي تشيل ..

زينه السلطان خفشطشكفنشتون 
باللمض النيون 
و زوده بالاجراس 
بدل البادي جاردز و الحراس 
كما ان به خاصية الفايبريشن 
التي تمكنه من الاهتزاز 
في حالة عدم وجود زلازل

اظن مفيش اسهل من كده 
حتى اسألوا اللمبي 
شيلي مخي وحطي مكانه طبق ..........................

ها عرفتوا الشارع ولا اطلب البوليس ؟؟

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

حاره قطعنى حته حته وارمينى لأى قطه

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

عربية الكبذه  ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*إيه يارجب .. ؟

أيوه ياأستاذ

مالك قاعد كده وإيديك على خدك ؟

مفيش ياأستاذ

عديت من هنا وشوفت ازاى بنصنع حاجات جميلة

حسيت إننا بنعمل السعادة بنفسنا

بس الزمن ده ياأستاذ غريب أوى

إزاى يارجب

الزمن بياكل الحاجات .. بيبلعها

لا يارجب ..

الزمن عامل زي البَكَرَه

وكل أفعالنا ملفوفة عليه ... خيط طويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل

كل اللى علينا إننا نحافظ دايماً إن طرف الخيط يبقى في أيدينا

يعنى إيه ياأستاذ؟

يمكن أكون عارف يارجب

ويمكن أكون مش عارف خالص

أهو كلام

قوم قوم

وامسك معايا طرف الخيط ..

واعرف إزاى تحس الحاجة

حتى لو مش ماشي على رجليك
*




*حكيم عيووون*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *إيه يارجب .. ؟
> 
> أيوه ياأستاذ
> 
> مالك قاعد كده وإيديك على خدك ؟
> 
> مفيش ياأستاذ
> 
> عديت من هنا وشوفت ازاى بنصنع حاجات جميلة
> ...


*تسلم حكيم

و كأن هذا الموضوع ايضا ذكري سعيدة عزيزة المنال*
*لا تُنسى لبعض منا*
*حتى انني اخشى احيانا ان ادخله* 
*لصعوبة ان تعود هذه الاوقات الطيبة التي عشناها كلنا معا*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أبناء مصر الأعزاء
> 
> كل سنة وأنتم جميعا بكل خير
> 
> النهاردة
> 
>  بنستقبل أول ليلة من ليالي شهر رمضان الجميل
> 
> كله خير وكله بركة
> ...

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا ام يوسف*  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

ياااااااااااااااااااااااه
ايه المفاجأة الجميلة دي يا سارة يا حبيبتي
ربنا يخليكي
لما لاقيت مشاركة في الموضوع بفتحه لقيت تهنئتك متعرفيش عملت فيا ايه  :: 
سارة انتي انسانة جميلة قوي  :: 
بشكرك قوي على اللحظات السعيدة اللي عايشاها دلوقتي بسبب مشاركتك الجميلة 
 ::  ::  ::

----------

